# عزيزى المسيحى من الذى مات على الصليب؟



## أنا مسلم (28 يناير 2006)

*عزيزى المسيحى من الذى مات على الصليب؟*

من الذى مات على الصليب ناسوت ام لاهوت
ولماذا مات؟؟
لن يعتد بكلام لأنه لايوجد أسهل منه العبره بالكلام المطعم بالنصوص وليس بالخيال

وهذا فتح لحوار حول الخطيه الأصليه وليس سؤال


----------



## drpepo (28 يناير 2006)

الذي مات عن الخطية السيد المسيح بالطبع 
اما عن هل لاهوته ام ناسوته 
فهو مات بالناسوت فقط لأن اللاهوت لا يموت أخى ابدا


----------



## Messias (28 يناير 2006)

السيد المسيح مكانش انسان عادى زى اى حد


الأنسان العادى مكون من روح و جسد 

لكن السيد المسيح مكون من روح و جسد و .......لاهوت 


عند موت السيد المسيح مات الجسد بخروج الروح منه 


و دفن الجسد متحد بالأهوت ( لم يفارقه و لا طرفه عين )


و ده اللى ادى الى قيامة الجسد بقوة الاهوت


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

45لأنَّ اَبنَ الإنسانِ جاءَ لا ليَخدِمَهُ النـاسُ، بل ليَخدِمَهُم ويَفديَ بِحياتِهِ كثيرًا مِنهُم«.
*(مرقس 10: 45)*

[فاَبنُ الإنسانِ جاءَ ليُخـلَّصَ الهالِكينَ].
*(متى 18: 11)*

51أنا هوَ الخُبزُ الحيُّ الذي نزَلَ مِنَ السّماءِ. مَنْ أكَلَ هذا الخُبزَ يَحيا إلى الأبَدِ. والخُبزُ الذي أُعطيهِ هوَ جَسدي، أبذُلُهُ مِنْ أجلِ حياةِ العالَمِ«.
*(يوحنا 6: 51)*


19وأخَذَ خُبزًا وشكَرَ وكسَرَهُ وناوَلَهُم وقالَ: «هذا هوَ جَسَدي الذي يُبذَلُ مِنْ أجلِكُم. اَعمَلوا هذا لِذِكري«. 20وكذلِكَ الكأسُ أيضًا بَعدَ العَشاءِ، فقالَ: «هذِهِ الكأسُ هيَ العَهدُ الجديدُ بِدَمي الذي يُسفَكُ مِنْ أجلِكُم.
*(لوقا 22: 19 و 20)*


*يتجلى لقارئ الكتاب المقدس بكل وضوح ان الكفارة قدمت بالجسد البار, اذ الجسد و الدم الذي سفك عنا و به يتبرر من يؤمن بالمسيح, اما عن السبب:*

*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3: 14 - 16).*


*الجسد بذل كفارة عن الاخرين, كما كان اليهود يبذلون الخراف و غيرها كفارة لخطاياهم, قدم الله هذا الجسد البار كفارة لخطايا العالم اجمع*


*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين

أستاذ روك مداخلتك بعيده عما اطلبه 



> الذي مات عن الخطية السيد المسيح بالطبع
> اما عن هل لاهوته ام ناسوته
> فهو مات بالناسوت فقط لأن اللاهوت لا يموت أخى ابدا


إذا بكل بساطة الكفارة غير كامله لأن الجسد محدود والكفارة تمت فى شخص غير محدود ولابد من كفارة غير محدوده وليس هناك إلا اللاهوت الذى هو غير محدود..شكرا لك



> السيد المسيح مكانش انسان عادى زى اى حد
> الأنسان العادى مكون من روح و جسد
> لكن السيد المسيح مكون من روح و جسد و .......لاهوت
> عند موت السيد المسيح مات الجسد بخروج الروح منه
> ...



أستاذى الفاضل:
1-من الذى قال ان المسيح ليس إنسان عادى ..هو كان أكول وشريب خمر
 3 جاء ابن الانسان يأكل ويشرب فتقولون هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر . محب للعشارين والخطاة (لوقا 7)

2-أين قال المسيح انه مكون من جسد وروح ولاهوت؟؟ من أقوال المسيح نفسه ..رجاء

3-أنت أيضا تقول ان الذى مات هو الجسد وبهذا ايضا الكفارة باطله لأن الذى يولد من جسد هو جسد وهو محدود

4-الناسوت لايتحد باللاهوت ياأستاذ لأن اللاهوت غير محدود فكيف إتحد اللامحود داخل المحدود

5-المسيح فى كتابكم أصلا لم يعمد إلا فى الثلاثين من عمره على يد يوحنا يعنى انه لم يمتئ بالروح القدس إلا بعد 30سنه
أليس يسوع هو الروح القدس هو الآب...فكيف كانت الروح القدس بعيده عنه طوال 30سنه


وأخيرا اين الخطية الأصليه ياساده لماذا هذا الصلب أصلا ؟؟؟
وبالمناسبة لماذا الصلب تحديدا ولماذا ليس أى كفارة أخرى؟؟


----------



## thunder_bird (29 يناير 2006)

سؤال معلهش بس برة الموضوع هو مش "انا مسلم" ده اللى بيكتب فى منتدى الفكر العربى و يقول فى البسملة بتاعه "و السلام على عيسى عبده و رسوله و لو كره الكافرون" و كان يطلق الالفاظ القذرة على الكتاب المقدس و البابا و غيرها من المشاركات القميئة؟؟؟

مجرد سؤال


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

> سؤال معلهش بس برة الموضوع هو مش "انا مسلم" ده اللى بيكتب فى منتدى الفكر العربى و يقول فى البسملة بتاعه "و السلام على عيسى عبده و رسوله و لو كره الكافرون" و كان يطلق الالفاظ القذرة على الكتاب المقدس و البابا و غيرها من المشاركات القميئة؟؟؟


تم منعى من هذا القول وأمتثلت لرغبة الإدارة..هل اتراك تعتقد انك مؤمن عندى ؟؟؟ غريب أمرك
وللعلم فقط فالمشرف هناك مسيحى وهو ابن العرب يعنى لن يسمح لى بما تقول
نعم عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وانا أؤمن بذلك وانتم كافرون فى ملتى مثلما نحن كفار فى ملتكم هل فى هذا سب وتجريح؟؟
 ..سبحان الله هل تريد منى أن أرقع كلامى...ام تريد منى ان أقول انك مؤمن موحد !!!

لست سبابا للكتاب المقدس لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منعنا من هذا ولكن يحقى لى فى نفس الوقت نقده
وأتحداك ان تأتى لى بمداخلة واحده منى فيها سب للمسيح عليه السلام 
وإذا كنت لاتعرف فسب المسيح كفر مخرج من المله ياأستاذ

لكنى أستطيع ان أتيك بعشرات المداخلات فيها سب للإسلام والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منكم
فلماذا ماتبيحه لنفسك تنتقد به الأخرين

ولله الحمد والمنه ماأؤمن به ظاهر امام الجميع ولاأدعى امامكم بوجه وخلفكم بوجه
ولايجب ان نتفق فى خانه حتى يتم حوار بيننا لكم دينكم ولى دينى الذى أؤمن به


----------



## thunder_bird (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> تم منعى من هذا القول وأمتثلت لرغبة الإدارة..هل اتراك تعتقد انك مؤمن عندى ؟؟؟ غريب أمرك
> وللعلم فقط فالمشرف هناك مسيحى وهو ابن العرب يعنى لن يسمح لى بما تقول
> نعم عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وانا أؤمن بذلك وانتم كافرون فى ملتى مثلما نحن كفار فى ملتكم هل فى هذا سب وتجريح؟؟
> ..سبحان الله هل تريد منى أن أرقع كلامى...ام تريد منى ان أقول انك مؤمن موحد !!!
> ...


 
هههههههههه اهدأ يا عزيزى و هذا الرد اهديه الى من يحاورك لعيرفوك على حقيقتك و انا لست من هواة السب و الشتيمة و لا يهمنى ما يفعله غيرى. 

لكن عندما تقول على الكتاب المقدس الكتاب المكدس و على البابا شنودة بأنه صنم فهذا يدخل ضمن باب السفالة و قلة الادب مش كدة و لا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## thunder_bird (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> لكم دينكم ولى دينى الذى أؤمن به


هو انت بتغنى و ترد على روحك :smil13:


----------



## thunder_bird (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> ولايجب ان نتفق فى خانه حتى يتم حوار بيننا لكم دينكم ولى دينى الذى أؤمن به


 
نسيت اضيف حاجة 

هو انت مش قلت لأحد الاعضاء المسيحيين "لا حرمة لكم لدى"؟؟؟


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

> هههههههههه اهدأ يا عزيزى و هذا الرد اهديه الى من يحاورك لعيرفوك على حقيقتك و انا لست من هواة السب و الشتيمة و لا يهمنى ما يفعله غيرى.
> 
> لكن عندما تقول على الكتاب المقدس الكتاب المكدس و على البابا شنودة بأنه صنم فهذا يدخل ضمن باب السفالة و قلة الادب مش كدة و لا ايه؟؟؟


هاها نعم ترانى مكسوف الأن..ياليتك عرفت انه تم منعى من قول هذا وامتثلت ..فهدئ انت من روعك


----------



## thunder_bird (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> لست سبابا للكتاب المقدس لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منعنا من هذا ولكن يحقى لى فى نفس الوقت نقده
> وأتحداك ان تأتى لى بمداخلة واحده منى فيها سب للمسيح عليه السلام
> وإذا كنت لاتعرف فسب المسيح كفر مخرج من المله ياأستاذ


 
:t11: 

اسمح لى اقولك انك انسان كذااااااااااااااب و مخادع (يا ترى من علمك الكذب و الخداع :t9: ) فلو تفتكر فى موقع copts قمت بشتم "مسيح الانجيل" و هو المصطلح الذى اخترعتوه لكن تسبوا المسيح و تتهوه بأوصافكم القذرة المعتادة و لأانى لست متابع جيد لحوارات الاديان لأنى قرفت منها و منكم الصراحة و بطلت اروح هناك كان نفسى اجيبلك المشاركات كلها لكن معنديش وقت لهذه التفاهات.

سلان على من اتبع الهدى!!!!


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

> هو انت بتغنى و ترد على روحك


هاها ياراجل..

وبالمناسبه هو حضرتك بتقول على القرآن الكريم إيه؟؟ كتاب الله ؟؟ بالتأكيد توقع منى ان أعتبر اى رد غير كتاب الله سفاله من حضرتك ...
وماقولك فى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هل هو رسول بالتأكيد يجب ان تعرف ان أى قول سوى هذا سب عندى

فهمت الكلام ياأستاذ



> هو انت مش قلت لأحد الاعضاء المسيحيين "لا حرمة لكم لدى"؟؟؟


مسيحى ولا ملحد والله لاأذكر
فإذا كان الأول فالحرمة ياأستاذ تبطل بشروط فهل تعرف لماذا قلتها
وهل تعرف ياأستاذ حدود بطلان الحرمة .. إذا لم تكن تفهم كلامى فتلك مصيبتك وليست مشكلتى
وإذا كان الثانى فليس للملحد عهد ولامله ولاحتى ذمه


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

> اسمح لى اقولك انك انسان كذااااااااااااااب و مخادع (يا ترى من علمك الكذب و الخداع ) فلو تفتكر فى موقع copts قمت بشتم "مسيح الانجيل" و هو المصطلح الذى اخترعتوه لكن تسبوا المسيح و تتهوه بأوصافكم القذرة المعتادة و لأانى لست متابع جيد لحوارات الاديان لأنى قرفت منها و منكم الصراحة و بطلت اروح هناك كان نفسى اجيبلك المشاركات كلها لكن معنديش وقت لهذه التفاهات.


إسمح لى ان أقول انك انت المدلس لأنى فى منتدى أقباط المهجر ياأستاذ لم أسب المسيح عليه السلام بل بولس وكان رد بالمثل على قولهم ان الرسول كاذب فقلت وبولس بالمثل وطردت يومها من هناك بما أنك متابع ..ياترى من علم حضرتك التدليس ومن المخادع فينا

والغريب انى لاأعرف مصطلح إخترعه المسلمين لسب المسيح ؟؟ هل تقصد إذا قلنا يسوع هو سب ؟؟؟
والأستاذ نسى ان ينوه بأن منتدى أقباط المهجر من أشد المنتديات سبا فى الإسلام يعنى لو قلت كلمة يتوهمها الأستاذ انها سب لطردونى من هناك فورا

ياليتك تورينا المشاركات بدلا من التدليس لأنى خارج من الأقباط فوق الستة أشهر تقريبا او أكثر
أجمل مافى الأستاذ انه عاوز يوهمنا ان المنتدى سيظل يحتفظ بالمداخله إذا كان فيها سب للمسيح..برافو

طيب إحبكها كويس


----------



## drpepo (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين
> 
> أستاذ روك مداخلتك بعيده عما اطلبه
> 
> ...


كبف الاهوت يموت يا استاذ قولى ازاى الاهوت الغير محدود يموت كيق القدرة والعظمة تموت يا استاذ اقرأ يا ستاذ قبل ما تيجى تتكلم كلام بلا دليل او كلام بلا منطق 



			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> أستاذى الفاضل:
> 1-من الذى قال ان المسيح ليس إنسان عادى ..هو كان أكول وشريب خمر
> 3 جاء ابن الانسان يأكل ويشرب فتقولون هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر . محب للعشارين والخطاة (لوقا 7)


طب ما تذكر كل الحاجات عن ابن الانسان أنه كان بلا خطية " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " اٌقرأ في القرآن ان السيد المسيح هو معصوم عن الخطية 



			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> 4-الناسوت لايتحد باللاهوت ياأستاذ لأن اللاهوت غير محدود فكيف إتحد اللامحود داخل المحدود


جميييييييييل جدا بس مين قالك ان اللاهوت دخل جوا الناسوت، الاهوت مالئ الكل يا ناصح اما الجسد فهو الذي داخل اللاهوت لذلك يا استاذ نحن نؤمن أن لا هوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين . 


			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> 5-المسيح فى كتابكم أصلا لم يعمد إلا فى الثلاثين من عمره على يد يوحنا يعنى انه لم يمتئ بالروح القدس إلا بعد 30سنه
> أليس يسوع هو الروح القدس هو الآب...فكيف كانت الروح القدس بعيده عنه طوال 30سنه


كلامك يدل على انك لم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس بتاتا فلو كان هكذا الم تقرأ ايضا انه عندما ذهب مع يوسف النجار ومريم امه الى اورشليم وتاه عنهم انهم وجدوه في الهيكل وكان يناقشم حتى انهم تعجبوا من علمه ومعرفته - الم تقرأ قول الكتاب وكان ينمو في المعرفة
اقرأ انجيل لوقا 2 : 40  و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة 
اقرا لوقا 2 :47 و كل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه و اجوبته  
اقرا ايضا قصة العماد جيدا 
واقرا هذا النص بالتحديد في انجيل متى الاصحاح الثالث 

: 13 حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه


----------



## drpepo (29 يناير 2006)

سورة نسيت حاجة مهمة انا مسلم حضرتك قولت 
1-من الذى قال ان المسيح ليس إنسان عادى ..هو كان أكول وشريب خمر
3 جاء ابن الانسان يأكل ويشرب فتقولون هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر . محب للعشارين والخطاة (لوقا 7)

اذن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل انه بيشرب خمرة 
هاتلى نص يقول ان السيد المسيح كان يشرب شئ مسكرا يا استاذى


----------



## drpepo (29 يناير 2006)

وانا جاهز في مناقشة ثنائية بينى وبينك يا اخ انا مسلم  لوحدنا بس ان يكون الحجوار هادف


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين



> كبف الاهوت يموت يا استاذ قولى ازاى الاهوت الغير محدود يموت كيق القدرة والعظمة تموت يا استاذ اقرأ يا ستاذ قبل ما تيجى تتكلم كلام بلا دليل او كلام بلا منطق


جميل سأسجل لك هذا لأن الكلام واضح خطية غير محدوده فى شخص غير محدود تستوجب كفارة غير محدود
والناسوت ياأستاذ مهما كان محدود ... فمن منا الذى بنى عقيدته وقانونه على أمور مخالفه للمنطق
والمولود من جسد هو جسد أستاذى الفاضل



> طب ما تذكر كل الحاجات عن ابن الانسان أنه كان بلا خطية " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " اٌقرأ في القرآن ان السيد المسيح هو معصوم عن الخطية


أولا: انت تعرف انه من العدل مادامت هناك فى منتدى حوار الإسلام لاأستطيع الإستدلال بكتابك فأظن انه من حقى أيضا ان لاتستدل بكتابى رغم انى من الموافقين على هذا الأمر لكن انتم الذين قررتم هذا فتقيدوا به للنهايه

ثانيا: القرآن الكريم لم يقل ان المسيح عليه السلام معصوم على الإطلاق الوحيد الذى سيقابل الله عزوجل بلا ذنب ليس المسيح
وبإمكان حضرتك مناقشة هذا معنا فى منتدى حوار عن الإسلام

ثالثا: فى هذا الكلام شئ غريب هل تعرف ماهو كان من السهل عليهم ان يقولوا انه نقض الناموس ولم يقم الحد على الزانيه او انه نقض السبت مثلا ماداموا لايأمنوا به ومتبعون لناموس موسى عليه السلام
كما ان المسيح نسب له فى العهد الجديد ألفاظ نابيه كالكلاب والخنازير وأولاد الأفاعى والسباب خطية ياأستاذ كما تعلم
كما ان المسيح لم يكن بارا بوالدته وهذا عقوبته فى الناموس شديده جدا 

فهل فشل اليهود فى التمسك بأى أمر من تلك الامور حتى طلبوا شهادة زور !!! شئ غريب قد لايصدق
(ملحوظة لم اضع النصوص إعتمادا على ان حضرتك تعرفها جيدا ولكن لو حضرتك تطلبها موجوده إن شاء الله لكن أرجوا ان لاتحذف)



> جميييييييييل جدا بس مين قالك ان اللاهوت دخل جوا الناسوت، الاهوت مالئ الكل يا ناصح اما الجسد فهو الذي داخل اللاهوت لذلك يا استاذ نحن نؤمن أن لا هوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين .


بل الأصح ياأستاذ القول ان ناسوته لم يفارق لاهوته لأن الأصل الأكبر والأعم والأشمل..عموما مش موضوعنا
وعموما هذا الكلام من الواضح انه كلام رمزى ليس عليه دليل من النصوص وإلا لجئت بها
ثانيا: إذا كان اللاهوت ملئ الكل فأنا فيه كذلك وحضرتك ويهوذا الخائن وحتى الشيطان فمن الذى منع اللاهوت وخصه بجسد المسيح



> كلامك يدل على انك لم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس بتاتا فلو كان هكذا الم تقرأ ايضا انه عندما ذهب مع يوسف النجار ومريم امه الى اورشليم وتاه عنهم انهم وجدوه في الهيكل وكان يناقشم حتى انهم تعجبوا من علمه ومعرفته - الم تقرأ قول الكتاب وكان ينمو في المعرفة
> اقرأ انجيل لوقا 2 : 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة
> اقرا لوقا 2 :47 و كل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه و اجوبته
> اقرا ايضا قصة العماد جيدا
> ...


لاأعرف دائما ماتتهمونا بعدم قراءة الكتاب المقدس !! لماذا تراهن على هذا وماهو دليلك؟؟؟
1-حضرتك أقرأ معى قصة التعميد فى يوحنا

3: 14 و لكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك و انت تاتي الي
3: 15 فاجاب يسوع و قال له اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر حينئذ سمح له
3: 16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء و اذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فراى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة و اتيا عليه
3: 17 و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت
4: 1 ثم اصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس

أولا: روح الله لم تكن فى او مع  المسيح حتى عمد
ثانيا: ركز معى فى هذا:
الله فى السماء (صوت من السماوات)
الروح القدس فى الهواء (روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة و اتيا عليه)
المسيح على الأرض 
فكيف كان المسيح هو الروح القدس وهو الله فى نفس الوقت والروح القدس كان فى الهواء والله صوته سمع من السماء والمسيح على الأرض ....

ثالثا: المسيح عليه السلام لم يظهر إلا فى الثلاثين كما يقول لوقا
3: 23 و لما ابتدا يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف بن هال

هذا هو ياأستاذ بدء بزوع نجم المسيح بالأفعال بعد الثلاثين بعد التعميد

وأخيرا حضرتك لم ترد على فى:
2-أين قال المسيح انه مكون من جسد وروح ولاهوت؟؟ من أقوال المسيح نفسه ..رجاء
وأخيرا اين الخطية الأصليه ياساده لماذا هذا الصلب أصلا ؟؟؟
وبالمناسبة لماذا الصلب تحديدا ولماذا ليس أى كفارة أخرى؟؟


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

> اذن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل انه بيشرب خمرة
> هاتلى نص يقول ان السيد المسيح كان يشرب شئ مسكرا يا استاذى


أستاذى النص يقول 
3 جاء ابن الانسان يأكل ويشرب فتقولون هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر . محب للعشارين والخطاة (لوقا 7)

فهل تعد انت الخمر إذا لم يسكر حلال وإذا أسكر حرام
بالمناسبه هل لى بحكم الخمر فى العهد القديم؟؟



> وانا جاهز في مناقشة ثنائية بينى وبينك يا اخ انا مسلم لوحدنا بس ان يكون الحجوار هادف


لاتشترط عزيزى ان كل من يسأل بالتأكيد هو عالم ..نحن نتناقش أليس كتابك مفتوح أمامى من حقى القراءه والفهم بنفسى
عموما لم أصل بعد إلى خبرة الحوارات الثنائيه..شكرا


----------



## صلاح الدين (29 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
السلام على من اتبع الهدى ..
ما زلت أتابع هذا الحوار الشيق معك أخي الحبيب أنا مسلم ..

لدي أسئلة :
س1/ 





> بالمناسبه هل لى بحكم الخمر فى العهد القديم؟؟


هذا كان أحد الأسئلة .. ما حكم الخمر من الكتاب المقدس .. و هل نهى عنها المسيح عيسى عليه السلام ..

س2/ ذكر الدكتور بيبو في قوله :


> طب ما تذكر كل الحاجات عن ابن الانسان


فهل هذا اعتراف بأنه ابن الانسان و ليس ابن الله في الحقيقة كما تظنون ؟!!

س3/ العجيب أني أكملت قراءة بعض أدلة الدكتور بيبو .. و وجدت شيئا عيبا غريبا .. ما أقصده هو بعد إكمال هذا النص 


> اقرأ انجيل لوقا 2 : 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة


 
2: 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة و كانت نعمة الله عليه 
2: 41 و كان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح 
2: 42 و لما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد 
2: 43 و بعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم و يوسف و امه لم يعلما 
2: 44 و اذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم و كانا يطلبانه بين الاقرباء و المعارف 
2: 45 و لما لم يجداه رجعا الى اورشليم يطلبانه 
2: 46 و بعد ثلاثة ايام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم و يسالهم 
2: 47 و كل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه و اجوبته 
2: 48 فلما ابصراه اندهشا و قالت له امه يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا هوذا ابوك و انا كنا نطلبك معذبين 

ممكن أفهم القصة هنا ؟!! أبواه .. و أبوك .. ..

هذه خواطر وردت أثناء قراءتي لهذه المواضيع .. نركز الآن على محور الموضوع .. بعد ذلك أرجو الإجابة على خواطري ..


----------



## صلاح الدين (29 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
السلام على من اتبع الهدى ..
ما زلت أتابع هذا الحوار الشيق معك أخي الحبيب أنا مسلم ..

لدي أسئلة :
س1/ 





> بالمناسبه هل لى بحكم الخمر فى العهد القديم؟؟


هذا كان أحد الأسئلة .. ما حكم الخمر من الكتاب المقدس .. و هل نهى عنها المسيح عيسى عليه السلام ..

س2/ ذكر الدكتور بيبو في قوله :


> طب ما تذكر كل الحاجات عن ابن الانسان


فهل هذا اعتراف بأنه ابن الانسان و ليس ابن الله في الحقيقة كما تظنون ؟!!

س3/ العجيب أني أكملت قراءة بعض أدلة الدكتور بيبو .. و وجدت شيئا عيبا غريبا .. ما أقصده هو بعد إكمال هذا النص 


> اقرأ انجيل لوقا 2 : 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة


 
2: 40 و كان الصبي ينمو و يتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة و كانت نعمة الله عليه 
2: 41 و كان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح 
2: 42 و لما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد 
2: 43 و بعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم و يوسف و امه لم يعلما 
2: 44 و اذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم و كانا يطلبانه بين الاقرباء و المعارف 
2: 45 و لما لم يجداه رجعا الى اورشليم يطلبانه 
2: 46 و بعد ثلاثة ايام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم و يسالهم 
2: 47 و كل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه و اجوبته 
2: 48 فلما ابصراه اندهشا و قالت له امه يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا هوذا ابوك و انا كنا نطلبك معذبين 

ممكن أفهم القصة هنا ؟!! أبواه .. و أبوك .. ..

هذه خواطر وردت أثناء قراءتي لهذه المواضيع .. نركز الآن على محور الموضوع .. بعد ذلك أرجو الإجابة على خواطري ..


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين
> 
> أستاذ روك مداخلتك بعيده عما اطلبه


 
عفوا, لكن مداخلتي في الصميم, اذ انا اتيت لك بنصوص من كلام السيد المسيح بأنه سيبذل الجسد, و ان الجسد سيكون الكفارة عن الاخرين, اذ هو جواب على سؤالين, عن من الذي مات و جفع فيه الكفارة, و عن سبب الصلب




> إذا بكل بساطة الكفارة غير كامله لأن الجسد محدود والكفارة تمت فى شخص غير محدود ولابد من كفارة غير محدوده وليس هناك إلا اللاهوت الذى هو غير محدود..شكرا لك


 

اولا, الكفارة كاملة و كافية و هذا ما سأثبته بالنصوص بعد قليل, لكن عندي سؤال لك, ما دخل الجسد المحدود مع الكفارة؟ و ما دخل اللاهوت في اللامحدودية؟


*فِي ه ذَا هِيَ المَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا - 1 يوحنا 4:10.*

*إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي المَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً العَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ المُصَالَحَةِ - 2كورنثوس 5:19.*


*رومية 8:3، 4، ·لِأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ، فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ، فَاللّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الخَطِيَّةِ، وَلِأَجْلِ الخَطِيَّةِ، دَانَ الخَطِيَّةَ فِي الجَسَدِ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ حُكْمُ النَّامُوسِ فِينَا، نَحْنُ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ أي أن الموت الأبدي، الذي كان سيقع علينا وينفذ فينا أجرة للخطية، أخذه يسوع عنا بالنيابة، وذلك تتمة للنبوة القائلة في إشعياء 53:5: ·تَأْدِيبُ سَلَامِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.*



*فَإِذاً كَمَا بِخَطِيَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَارَ الحُكْمُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، ه كَذَا بِبِرٍّ وَاحِدٍ صَارَتِ الهِبَةُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، لِتَبْرِيرِ الحَيَاةِ. لِأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الْإِنْسَانِ الوَاحِدِ جُعِلَ الكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً، ه كَذَا أَيْضاً بِإِطَاعَةِ الوَاحِدِ سَيُجْعَلُ الكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَاراً - رومية 5:18-19.*


*ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَاناً لَمْ تُرِدْ، وَل كِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي جَسَداً. بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُسَرَّ. ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: هَئَنَذَا أَجِيءُ. فِي دَرْجِ الكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي، لِأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا أَللّهُ - عبرانيين 10:5-7، مزمور 40:6.*

*وَل كِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لِأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ المَسِيحُ لِأَجْلِنَا. فَبِالْأَوْلَى كَثِيراً وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الغَضَبِ - رومية 5:8-9.*

*وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الحَيَّةَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ ه كَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ا بْنُ الْإِنْسَانِ، لِكَيْ لَا يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ - يوحنا 3:14، 15.*

*رومية 5*
12والخَطيئَةُ دَخَلَتْ في العالَمِ بإنسانٍ واحدٍ، وبالخَطيئَةِ دخَلَ الموتُ. وسَرى الموتُ إلى جميعِ البشَرِ لأنَّهُم كُلَّهُم خَطِئوا. 13فالخَطيئَةُ 
كانَت في العالَمِ قَبلَ شريعةِ موسى، ولكِنْ حيثُ لا شريعةَ لا حِسابَ لِلخَطيئَةِ. 14غَيرَ أنَّ الموتَ سادَ البشَرَ مِنْ أيَّامِ آدمَ إلى أيَّامِ موسى، حتى الذينَ ما خَطِئوا مِثلَ خَطيئَةِ آدمَ. وكانَ آدمُ صُورَةً لِمَنْ سيَجيءُ بَعدَهُ. 15ولكِنَ هِبَةَ الله غَيرُ خَطيئَةِ آدمَ. فإذا كانَ الموتُ سادَ البشَرَ بِخَطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ، فبِالأَولى أنْ تَفيضَ علَيهِم نِعمَةُ الله والعَطِيَّةُ الموهوبَةُ بِنِعمةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ. 16وهُناكَ فَرقِ في النَّتيجةِ بَينَ هِبَةِ الله وبَينَ خَطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ. فخَطيئَةُ إنسانٍ واحدٍ قادَتِ البشَرَ إلى الهَلاكِ، وأمَّا هِبَةُ الله بَعدَ كثيرٍ مِنَ الخطايا، فقادَتِ البشَرَ إلى البِرِّ. 17فإذا كان الموتُ بِخطيئَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ سادَ البشَرَ بِسبَبِ ذلِكَ الإنسانِ الواحدِ، فبِالأَولى أنْ تَسودَ الحياةُ بواحدٍ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ أولَئِكَ الذينَ يَنالونَ فَيضَ النِّعمَةِ وهِبَةَ البِرِّ.
18فكما أنَّ خَطيئَةَ إنسانٍ واحدٍ قادَتِ البشَرَ جميعًا إلى الهَلاكِ، فكذلِكَ بِرُّ إنسانٍ واحدٍ يُبَرِّرُ البشَرَ جميعًا فينالونَ الحياةَ. 19وكما أنَّهُ بِمَعصِيَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ صارَ البشَرُ خاطِئينَ، فكذلِكَ بِطاعَةِ إنسانٍ واحدٍ يصيرُ البشَرُ أبرارًا.


 



> 1-من الذى قال ان المسيح ليس إنسان عادى ..هو كان أكول وشريب خمر


 

ليس من العدل ان نذكر ان المسيح كان يشرب و يأكل و ننسى انه احيا الموتى و اشفى المرضى و اعطى الحياة الابدية و له سلطان على الشياطين و له سلطان غفران الخطايا, فكيف لانسان عادي ان يعادل الله في صفاته في الخلق و الشفاء و غفران الخطايا و وهب الحياة؟





> 3 جاء ابن الانسان يأكل ويشرب فتقولون هوذا انسان اكول وشريب خمر . محب للعشارين والخطاة (لوقا 7)


 
رجاء محبة, ان نكون امينين اكثر في ذكر النصوص

*لوقا 7*

31وقالَ الرَّبُّ يَسوعُ: «بِمَنْ أُشبِّهُ أبناءَ هذا الجيلِ؟ وماذا يُشبِهونَ؟ 32يُشبِهونَ أولادًا قاعِدينَ في السَّاحَةِ، يَصيحُ بَعضُهُم لِبَعضٍ: زَمَّرْنا لكُم فما رَقَصْتُم، ونَدَبنا لكُم فما بَكيتُم.
33جاءَ يوحنَّا المَعمَدانُ لا يأكُلُ الخُبزَ ولا يَشرَبُ الخَمرَ، فقُلتُم: فيهِ شَيطانِ! 34وجاءَ اَبنُ الإنسانِ يأكُلُ ويَشرَبُ، فقُلتُم: هذا رَجُلٌ أكولٌ وسِكِّيرٌ، وصَديقِ لِجُباةِ الضَّرائِبِ والخاطِئينَ. 35لكِنَّ الحِـكـمَـةَ يُـبـرِّرُها جميعُ أبنائِها«.





> 2-أين قال المسيح انه مكون من جسد وروح ولاهوت؟؟ من أقوال المسيح نفسه ..رجاء


 

الا ولم تقرأ كلام السيد المسيح بقوله ابن الانسان, اي الناسوت و الجسد, و ابن الله , اي الاهوت؟
هل تريد مني ورد عشرات النصوص بهذا الامر؟ فأذا حاب تشتت الموضوع و تبعده عن موضوعه الاساسي الا وهو من الذي مات على الصليب, فلا مانع عندي...





> 3-أنت أيضا تقول ان الذى مات هو الجسد وبهذا ايضا الكفارة باطله لأن الذى يولد من جسد هو جسد وهو محدود


 

راجع مداخلتي و تعقيبي على النقطة الاولى, ففيها الرد على كلامك






> 4-الناسوت لايتحد باللاهوت ياأستاذ لأن اللاهوت غير محدود فكيف إتحد اللامحود داخل المحدود


 
و من قال ان الله اصبح محدود عندما تجسد بالجسد؟ هل اصبح الله محدود عندما ظهر لموسى في الشجرة؟ الله مالي الكون, فتجسده لا يعني ان الله اصبح محدود الابعاد في جسد المسيح!





> 5-المسيح فى كتابكم أصلا لم يعمد إلا فى الثلاثين من عمره على يد يوحنا يعنى انه لم يمتئ بالروح القدس إلا بعد 30سنه
> أليس يسوع هو الروح القدس هو الآب...فكيف كانت الروح القدس بعيده عنه طوال 30سنه


 
مهلا مهلا, اراك تسرعت بعض الشئ... 

اولا, معمودية يوحنا المعمدان هي بالماء, فلم تحل الروح القدس على الاشخاص الذي عمدهم يوحنا المعمدان


لوقا 3
16فقالَ لهُم يوحنَّا: «أنا أُعمِّدُكُم بالماءِ، ويَجيءُ الآنَ مَنْ هوَ 
أقوى مِنِّي، وما أنا أهلٌ لأنْ أحُلَ رِباطَ حِذائِهِ، فيُعَمِّدُكُم بالرُّوحِ القُدُسِ والنارِ،17 ويأخُذُ مِذراتَهُ بيدِهِ، ويُنَقِّي بَيدَرَهُ، فيجمعُ القَمحَ في مَخزَنِهِ، ويحرُقُ التِّبنَ بِنارٍ لا تَنْطَفئْ«.
 

ثانيا, اراك تجاهلت ولادة المسيح و نوعيتها


متى 1
18وهذِهِ سيرَةُ ميلادِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ: كانَت أُمٌّهُ مَريَمُ مَخْطوبَةً ليوسفَ، فَتبيَّنَ قَبْلَ أنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ أنَّها حُبْلى مِنَ الرٌّوحِ القُدُسِ.


لوقا 1

28فدخَلَ إليها المَلاكُ وقالَ لها: «السَّلامُ علَيكِ، يا مَنْ أنعمَ الله علَيها. الرَّبُّ مَعكِ«. 29فاضطرَبَت مَريَمُ لِكلامِ المَلاكِ وقالَت في نَفسِها: «ما مَعنى هذِهِ التَّحيةِ؟« 30فقالَ لها المَلاكُ: «لا تَخافي يا مَريَمُ، نِلتِ حُظْوةً عِندَ الله: 31فسَتَحبَلينَ وتَلِدينَ اَبنًا تُسَمِّينَهُ يَسوعَ. 32فيكونُ عظيمًا واَبنَ الله العَليِّ يُدعى، ويُعطيهِ الرَّبُّ الإلهُ عرشَ أبـيهِ داودَ، 33ويَملِكُ على بَيتِ يَعقوبَ إلى الأبدِ، ولا يكونُ لمُلْكِهِ نِهايةِ!«
34فقالَت مَريَمُ لِلملاكِ: «كيفَ يكونُ هذا وأنا عَذراءُ لا أعرِفُ رَجُلاً؟« 35فأجابَها المَلاكُ: «الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ يَحِلُّ علَيكِ، وقُدرَةُ العليِّ تُظَلِّـلُكِ، لذلِكَ فالقدُّوسُ الذي يولَدُ مِنكِ يُدعى اَبنَ الله. 36ها قَريبَـتُكِ أليصاباتُ حُبلى باَبنٍ في شَيْخوخَتِها، وهذا هوَ شَهرُها السّادِسُ، وهيَ التي دَعاها النـاسُ عاقِرًا. 37فما مِنْ شيءٍ غَيرَ مُمكنٍ عِندَ الله«. 38فقالَت مَريَمُ: «أنا خادِمَةُ الرَّبِّ: فَلْيكُنْ لي كَما تَقولُ«. ومَضى مِنْ عِندِها المَلاكُ.
 

فالنص الذي ذكرته وهو
متى 3 (وليس يوحنا كما ذكرت لاحقا)
 حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه
14 و لكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك و انت تاتي الي
15 فاجاب يسوع و قال له اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر حينئذ سمح له
16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء و اذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فراى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة و اتيا عليه
17 و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت


هل ترى في النص الكلام على ان المسيح امتلا من الروح القدس؟

ياعزيزي عماد المسيح هي نقطة بداية عمل المسيح الظاهر للعيان حيث أعلن الثالوث القدّوس ذاته فيه. فإن كان عند نهر الأردن جاء كثيرون معترفين بخطاياهم، فإنه بدخول السيّد إلى المياه انكشفت حقيقته أنه أحد الثالوث القدّوس. دخل بين الخطاة لينكشف، فندرك أسراره، لا لمجرّد المعرفة العقليّة، وإنما لنختبر عمله الفائق فينا. 
يتحدّث *القدّيس أغسطينوس *عن ظهور الثالوث القدّوس في العماد، قائلاً: [بجوار نهر الأردن ننظر ونتأمّل كما في منظر إلهي موضوع أمامنا. لقد أعلن لنا إلهنا نفسه بكونه الثالوث. جاء يسوع اعتمد بواسطة يوحنا، الرب بواسطة العبد، مثالاً للتواضع. أظهر لنا في تواضع أن المحبّة قد كملت. وعندما قال له يوحنا: *"أنا محتاج أن اعتمد منك، وأنت تأتي إليّ. أجاب: اسمح الآن، لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل برّ" [14-15].* 
عندما انفتحت السماوات ونزل الروح القدس في شكل حمامة، تبعه صوت من السماء، قائلاً: *"هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" [17].* إذن هنا أمامنا الثالوث متمايزًا، الواحد عن الآخر: الآب في الصوت، الابن في الإنسان، والروح القدس في شكل حمامة. إنهم الله الواحد، ومع ذلك فإن الابن غير الآب، والآب غير الابن، والروح القدس ليس بالآب ولا بالابن. نحن نعلم أن هذا الثالوث الذي لا يُنطق به، يسكن في ذاته، يجدّد الكل، يخلق، يدعو، يدين ويخلّص، هذا الثالوث هو كما نعلم لا يُنطق به وغير منفصل.​ 



> وأخيرا اين الخطية الأصليه ياساده لماذا هذا الصلب أصلا ؟؟؟


 

*اذ الجميع اخطاوا و اعوزهم مجد الله.*



> وبالمناسبة لماذا الصلب تحديدا ولماذا ليس أى كفارة أخرى؟؟


 
لماذا الصليب و ليس كفارة اخرى؟ هل تقصد لماذا كان الصليب وسلة الكفارة؟


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (29 يناير 2006)

*ازميل ماي روك دعك من الجسد. انت قلت انك لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي. وقلت انك لا تعبد الجسد ولا تعبد روحه ونفسه البشرية. كان جوابك واضح في موضعين: 



			و من قال اني اعبد الجسد؟
لا عزيزي, لا نعبد النفس البشرية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وتفسيراتكم تقول بالحرف واللفظ : (عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية)

من مات هو الشخص الناسوتي الذي لا تعبده يا عزيزي. اما شخص الله فلم يمت.
الكنيسة تقول انهما شخصين منفصلين بروحين. وانت لا تعبد الشخص الذي اسلم الروح البشرية على الصليب.

تحياتي. *


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *ازميل ماي روك دعك من الجسد. انت قلت انك لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي. وقلت انك لا تعبد الجسد ولا تعبد روحه ونفسه البشرية. كان جوابك واضح في موضعين: *
> 
> *وتفسيراتكم تقول بالحرف واللفظ : (عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية)*
> 
> ...


 

ومين اعترض على هذا الكلام؟


----------



## drpepo (29 يناير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ..
> ما زلت أتابع هذا الحوار الشيق معك أخي الحبيب أنا مسلم ..
> 
> ...


استاذى الفاضل 
رجاء محبة بلاش ندخل في حورات جانبية الكل يعلم ان السيد المسيح هو ابن لعذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا اما كون السيدة العذراء تقول في الكتاب المقدس أبوك ويذكر الكتاب المقدس كلمه أبواه فهذا لأن السيدة العذراء هة والدة السيد المسيح اما عن يوسف النجار فهو كما نقول ابوه بالتبنى 
ولاحظ قول الكتاب في ذلك اخى 
1- في بشارة الملاك  للسيدة العذراء مريم في انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الأول العدد 30 
 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. *31 *وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. *32 *هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، *33 *وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».
*34 *فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ:«كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»
*35 *فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ

اذن من هنا ان السيدة العذراء لم تكن زوجة ليوسف وان المولود هو ابن الله 
وفي انجيل متى تظهر الصورة اكثر عندما علم يوسف النجار بأمر السيدة العذراء اراد تخليتها سرا ولكن ظهر له ملاك الرب وعدله من فعل ذلك اقرا انجيل متى الاصحاح الأول العدد 19 
*19 *فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارًّا، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرًّا. *20 *وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

*21 *فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». *22 *وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: *23 *«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.
وهذا لدليل واضح وصريح على ان السيد المسيح لم يكن له اب جسدى كما يشاع


----------



## drpepo (29 يناير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> فهل هذا اعتراف بأنه ابن الانسان و ليس ابن الله في الحقيقة كما تظنون ؟!!
> 
> .


السيد الاستاذ السيد المسيح له القاب كثيرة مثل ابن الله ورئيس السلام وابن الانسان وملك الملوك ورب الارباب


----------



## drpepo (29 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين
> 
> 
> جميل سأسجل لك هذا لأن الكلام واضح خطية غير محدوده فى شخص غير محدود تستوجب كفارة غير محدود
> ...


حضرتك برضه مفهمتش كلامى انا كلامى واضح الانسان الذي كان يجب عليه ان يتحمل العقاب كانت له شروط 1- غير محدود حتى يستطيعا ان يتحمل العقاب الغير محدود 
2- لم يفعل خطية اذ كيف شخص فعل خطية يكفر لآخر مثله  وغيرها من الشروط التى لم تتوافر الا في السيد المسيح 



			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> ثانيا: القرآن الكريم لم يقل ان المسيح عليه السلام معصوم على الإطلاق الوحيد الذى سيقابل الله عزوجل بلا ذنب ليس المسيح
> وبإمكان حضرتك مناقشة هذا معنا فى منتدى حوار عن الإسلام


كلامك بلا دليل لأن السيد المسيح بشهادة القرآن ( طبعا بغض النظر عن المسيحية لأنها تشهد بالطبع لعصمة السيد المسيح ) وايضا بشهادة البخارى نفسه . 


			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> كما ان المسيح نسب له فى العهد الجديد ألفاظ نابيه كالكلاب والخنازير وأولاد الأفاعى والسباب خطية ياأستاذ كما تعلم
> كما ان المسيح لم يكن بارا بوالدته وهذا عقوبته فى الناموس شديده جدا


سيدى كلامك بغير دليل ههات نص يشتم فيه السيد المسيح الآخرين بالكلاب ، هاتلى نص يقول ان السيد المسيح لم يكن بارا بوالدته 
كل كلامك هو مخالف للقرآن نفسه اخى ايضا وان على استعداد ان اثبت لك عكس كلامك من الكتاب المقدس والقرآن نفسه سيدى الفاضل  


			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> فهل فشل اليهود فى التمسك بأى أمر من تلك الامور حتى طلبوا شهادة زور !!! شئ غريب قد لايصدق
> (ملحوظة لم اضع النصوص إعتمادا على ان حضرتك تعرفها جيدا ولكن لو حضرتك تطلبها موجوده إن شاء الله لكن أرجوا ان لاتحذف)


لا هات حضرتك نص يقول فيه انهم استطاعوا ان يمسكوه بكلمة من فمه ، وهذا دليل على ان السيد المسيح معصوم من الخطأ  ويتضح ذلك في سؤاله لهم " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " ويتضح ايضا في قول الكتاب انهم كانوا يريدون ان يمسكوه بكلمة 



			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> وأخيرا حضرتك لم ترد على فى:
> 2-أين قال المسيح انه مكون من جسد وروح ولاهوت؟؟ من أقوال المسيح نفسه ..رجاء
> وأخيرا اين الخطية الأصليه ياساده لماذا هذا الصلب أصلا ؟؟؟
> وبالمناسبة لماذا الصلب تحديدا ولماذا ليس أى كفارة أخرى؟؟


 
الخطية الأصلية كما قلت هى خطية آدم وحواء والتى حملها ابنائهم وكان لابد من عقاب ولكن العقاب ما كان يقدر احد ان يتحمله الا السيد المسيح نفسه 
لماذا الصلب تحديدا لأنها كانت اقسى عقوبة يا استاذ لأنها كانت تدل على الذل والمهانة اما الصليب بعد موت السيد المسيح عليه وقيامته من الأموات فلم يعد عارا بل قوة الله


----------



## almanse (29 يناير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			ومين اعترض على هذا الكلام؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذاً ما الفرق بينكم وبين شهود يهوى:

هم ايضاً لا يعبدون الشخص الذي مات على الصليب.
هم ايضاً يقولون مثلك ان ذلك الشخص مخلوق بروحه ونفسه وجسده البشري.
وهم ايضاً مثلك يقولون ان الروح القدس حلت فيه وفي زكريا والتلاميذ.

الفرق الوحيد ان لديكم تشابه اسماء. فالخالق والمخلوق شخصين اسمهما يسوع. 

.
*


----------



## أنا مسلم (29 يناير 2006)

وسأورد إن شاء الله فى المداخله القادمه كيف انهم سألوه لماذا يشتمهم...!! حيث انه لاإمكانيه للمسلمين لتعديل مداخلاتهم


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

*ردودك الاثنين حذفوا, لانك:*

*فسرت الايات بتفسيرك الخاص*
*لم تعترف بالكتاب المقدس الي تستشهد منه و اعتبرت كلام بولس باطل*
*خرجت عن الموضوع و بدل التكلم عن من الذي مات على الصليب, نطيت الى كلام المسيح بقوله كلمة الكلاب و ادعيت ما اجعيته في الموضوع*


*تحذير خطير الك, اذا تدعي ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام بولس و باطل, بتاخذ شلوت اسلامي و حيات الغالي لامسح بمحمدك الارض, فانتبه*


*يا ريت لو تعيد صياغة ردودك بالشكل المتفق عليه هنا*


----------



## أنا مسلم (30 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين



> ردودك الاثنين حذفوا, لانك:


مش مشكلة محتفظ بيهم



> فسرت الايات بتفسيرك الخاص


لم يحدث وكنت أستعين يتفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي ثم التعليق عليه لأن هذا حق



> لم تعترف بالكتاب المقدس الي تستشهد منه و اعتبرت كلام بولس باطل


ياسلام حتى أستشهد بالكتاب المقدس يجب ان أعترف به ...أترك الحكم للقارئ
كما اننى كنت فى الحوار طلبت ان يكون الكلام من فم المسيح عليه السلام أليس هو المصلوب عندكم مادخل بولس فى الموضوع..كما انه متهم فى الإسلام ومادمت لم أقذفه بدون دليل بل أتيت به وهو تناقضه مع نصوص الكتاب المقدس فهذا حق..لم أقذفه ياأستاذ بدون دليل
انت من عليك إثبات انى على خطأ وان هذا التناقض غير صحيح



> خرجت عن الموضوع و بدل التكلم عن من الذي مات على الصليب, نطيت الى كلام المسيح بقوله كلمة الكلاب و ادعيت ما اجعيته في الموضوع


تعليل ساقط ياسيد هل تعرف لماذا راجع كلام الدكتور بيبو فى المداخله 27 حيث قال بالنص:
2- لم يفعل خطية اذ كيف شخص فعل خطية يكفر لآخر مثله وغيرها من الشروط التى لم تتوافر الا في السيد المسيح 

فأتيت بالنصوص التى تثبت خطيه المسيح وبالتالى سقوط الشرط فأعتبرتها انت نط وقفز كالعاده..!!
أرجوا ان يكون الكلام وصل للدكتور بيبو ومن قبله للقارئ فهو المهم عندى



> تحذير خطير الك, اذا تدعي ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام بولس و باطل, بتاخذ شلوت اسلامي و حيات الغالي لامسح بمحمدك الارض, فانتبه


لاأعرف سر هذا الإنفعال الشديد !!
هل الكتاب كله كلام بولس ..غريب أمرك والله 
من حقى ان اقول هذا الكلام غير صحيح وبالدليل انه يناقض الكلام فى نفس الكتاب نحن فى منتدى حوار ياأستاذ
اما عن قولك شلوت ومسح فوالله هذه فى وجهك ..انت الذى تدعى الحب للناس ومع هذا سببت الرسول رغم انه لادخل له بموضوعنا



> يا ريت لو تعيد صياغة ردودك بالشكل المتفق عليه هنا


وهى إيه إن شاء الله..اورد تفسيركم التى تخالف ظاهر النصوص
اما أؤمن بالكتاب المقدس أولا وببولس حتى أستشهد بهم ..هل تطلب منى الإيمان ثم السؤال؟؟

ياريت بقه تقولى ماهو الشكل المتفق عليه هنا


----------



## whocares (30 يناير 2006)

My Rock،

أخي الحبيب، أرجوك أن لا تجعل أي شخص ينفذ من خلال قلبك و لك الحرية في الغيرة على كلام الرب. و التشكيك به ينرفني أيضا و أنا حاسس معك يا أخي. الرب نفسه عانى الأمرين من كل الذين شككوا بمحبته و كلامه المبارك، فلتكن محنته و معاناته سبب تعزية لنا و رجاء في إعلان الأخبار السارة التي تفرح قلوبنا كل يوم. الله يعطيك العافية حبيبي! 



			
				أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين
> ..... لاأعرف سر هذا الإنفعال الشديد !!
> هل الكتاب كله كلام بولس ..غريب أمرك والله
> من حقى ان اقول هذا الكلام غير صحيح وبالدليل انه يناقض الكلام فى نفس الكتاب نحن فى منتدى حوار ياأستاذ
> اما عن قولك شلوت ومسح فوالله هذه فى وجهك ..انت الذى تدعى الحب للناس ومع هذا سببت الرسول رغم انه لادخل له بموضوعنا



مسلم،

كان من الأفضل لك أن لا ترد على الأخ ماي روك بنفس الأسلوب، فربما كان هو مغتاظ من أسلوبك المشكك و المؤذي كثيرا في حق كلمة الله و من غيرته على كلام الله في الكتاب نالك منه شتم النبي محمد. أنا أعتذر لك عن أي كلمات جرحتك و أرجو أن تعتذر له بسبب ردك عليه بنفس الأسلوب. 

و او سمحت: مسئلة الإيمان شخصية و حساسة جدا و أتمنى أن تأخذ ذلك في عين الإعتبار. المنطق في الحوار عادة لا يشعر بهذه الحساسية لأي مؤمن بأي إيمان، فلذا علينا مراعاة أننا لسنا في منتدى إسلامي بل مسيحي. كن متسائلا و ليس مشككاً. ماي روك يحاول إدارة المنتدى بأكملة و هناك ضغط شديد و مسئولية مع ذلك. فأرجو أن تتفهم أنك ضيفنا و مرحبا بك و هذا لا يعني أن تأخذ حريتك في الطعن و التشكييك بل التساؤل الصريح من غير أي تنكير، و الله يوفقك و يحميك.


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

اخي الحبيب whocares 

عمرك شايف محاورة تتم بين اثنين في دين ما, و لما نوصل للشواهد الكتابية يتم رفضها من الطرف الاخر والادعاء بعدم صحتها؟

يعني انا لا اعترف بالقرأن ككل, ومع ذلك لما اناقش اسلم للنصوص و الايات المذكورة و لا اطعن بها, فأي حوار هذا ان كنا في وسطه نطعن بالنصوص و الشواهد؟

اليس من الاجدر ان يكون هناك حجة او على الاقل دليل على الطعن و من ثم ذلك تستمر المحاورة؟

اليس من شروط المحاور التسليم للنصوص و عدم الطعن فيها عند المحاورة ما دام الموضوع ليس اثبات صحة النصوص من خطأها؟

اليس الاجدر ان يقال هناك يوجد نص اراه متناقضا مع كلام المسيح فما, بدل ما يقال ان كلام بولس باطل؟

هل يريحك ان اقول ان كلام محمدك هو كلام سكير وناكح نسوان (نسونجي) و كلام انسان مهبول مخبول كان يصاب بالصرع عندما يأتيه الوحي و يخرج الزباد من فمه؟

لما اجي و احاورك في مسألة ما غير مسألة صحة الكتاب من عدمه و استشد من كتاب, اسلم بجميع الايات و لا اقول هذه اية منسوخة و هذه اية شيطانية القاها الشيطان في قلب محمد...

فيا ريت تكون ملم بطريقة الحوار اكثر قبل ما تحاور


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

أنا مسلم قال:
			
		

> مش مشكلة محتفظ بيهم


 
محتفظ بيهم ولا ما محتفظ بيهم, شو دخلي انا, يعني فكرك تقدر تنزل الرد نفسه ثاني؟





> ياسلام حتى أستشهد بالكتاب المقدس يجب ان أعترف به ...أترك الحكم للقارئ
> كما اننى كنت فى الحوار طلبت ان يكون الكلام من فم المسيح عليه السلام أليس هو المصلوب عندكم مادخل بولس فى الموضوع..كما انه متهم فى الإسلام ومادمت لم أقذفه بدون دليل بل أتيت به وهو تناقضه مع نصوص الكتاب المقدس فهذا حق..لم أقذفه ياأستاذ بدون دليل
> انت من عليك إثبات انى على خطأ وان هذا التناقض غير صحيح


 
لا يا عزيزي, انا لا اعترف بالقرأن جملة وتفصيلا, لكن عندما اتحاور و اتناقش في موضوع ما عدا موضوع صحة القرأن من عدمه, لا اطعن بالايات المذكورة التي يأتي بها الطرف الاخر, يعني:

لو انا اتحاور مع شخص مسلم في مسألة تحليل الزنا, و الاخ المسلم يأتيني بنص يقول ان هناك ايه او سورة تحرم الزنا, فلا اقفز و اقول هذه الاية باطلة و غير صحيحة و هي من عند الشيطان, بل اتقبل الامر على انه رد كافي, بالرغم من اني لا اعترف بالقرأن اصلا





> تعليل ساقط ياسيد هل تعرف لماذا راجع كلام الدكتور بيبو فى المداخله 27 حيث قال بالنص:
> 2- لم يفعل خطية اذ كيف شخص فعل خطية يكفر لآخر مثله وغيرها من الشروط التى لم تتوافر الا في السيد المسيح
> 
> فأتيت بالنصوص التى تثبت خطيه المسيح وبالتالى سقوط الشرط فأعتبرتها انت نط وقفز كالعاده..!!
> أرجوا ان يكون الكلام وصل للدكتور بيبو ومن قبله للقارئ فهو المهم عندى


 
اتيت بالنصوص و فسرتها على كيفك, فأين تفسير الاباء من النصوص التي ذكرتها؟





> لاأعرف سر هذا الإنفعال الشديد !!
> هل الكتاب كله كلام بولس ..غريب أمرك والله
> من حقى ان اقول هذا الكلام غير صحيح وبالدليل انه يناقض الكلام فى نفس الكتاب نحن فى منتدى حوار ياأستاذ


 
من حقك ان تقول في نفسك و لا احد يمنعك, لكن لا يمكنك ان تقول ذلك و انت في وسط محاورة و مناقشة كما شرحت لك سابقا






> اما عن قولك شلوت ومسح فوالله هذه فى وجهك ..انت الذى تدعى الحب للناس ومع هذا سببت الرسول رغم انه لادخل له بموضوعنا


 

هل عرفت الان ما هو الشعور عندما احد يقلل بشأن نبي او رسول من عندك؟ فصدقني ما في اسهل من ان انزل محمد و اصعده بكلماتي, فكن حذرا في كلماتك المرة القادمة, و الا لافتحلك قسم خاص بسب نبيك, و اخلي الي رايح و الجاي يسب و يطلع, فكن شديـــــــــد الحذر في كلامك عندما تتكلم على المسيح او رسله





> وهى إيه إن شاء الله..اورد تفسيركم التى تخالف ظاهر النصوص
> اما أؤمن بالكتاب المقدس أولا وببولس حتى أستشهد بهم ..هل تطلب منى الإيمان ثم السؤال؟؟


 
تفسير النصوص امر خاص بالانسان المؤمن بالنص, لا لانسان لا يؤمن به بالبتة, اذ لا يحق لك تفسيره, و ايضا عليك التسليم بالتفاسير الموجودة, فنحن لا نطعن بتفاسير القرأن, ولا نقول التفسير لا يمثل الظاهر و غيره من هذا الهبل, بل نعتبره حجة و لا نطعن به


----------



## صلاح الدين (30 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
يا " من يهتم " أهنئك على إدارة الحوار .. لكن قلت : 




> أنا أعتذر لك عن أي كلمات جرحتك و أرجو أن تعتذر له بسبب ردك عليه بنفس الأسلوب.


لي طلب عندك إذا سمحت .. أرجو أن يكون الاعتذار من صاحب الإساءة شخصيا .. هو من  تعدّى و جرح لمشاعر كل مسلم هنا .. هذا أولا ..

ثم ما دخل عبد الله و رسوله محمد صلوات ربي و سلامه عليه ؟!!
غريب أمركم !!
إن أراد الإساءة لأي أحد و خاصة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم .. فليوجه سبه و شتمه إلي بدلا عنه .. نعم يسبني و يشتمني أنا .. و يدع عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و لا يتعرض له بأي كلمة ..
أما عيسى المسيح ابن مريم عليه السلام .. فلم و لن نتعرض له أبدا مهما بلغت إساءتكم " أقصد محبتكم المزعومة " ..لأن هذا من أساس عقيدتنا هو توقير و احترام أنبياء الله و رسله و الإيمان بهم جميعا ..

لي ملحوظات كثيرة على كلامك يا " من يهتم " .. و لكن لا أريد الفتنة و إثارة الموضوع أكثر .. و لي كما أسلفت طلب الاعتذار شخصيا ممن أساء ..

أما قولك في الأخير :



> فأرجو أن تتفهم أنك ضيفنا و مرحبا بك و هذا لا يعني أن تأخذ حريتك في الطعن و التشكييك بل التساؤل الصريح من غير أي تنكير، و الله يوفقك و يحميك.


 

أرجو أن ينطبق هذا الموضوع عليكم أيضا .. حتى تتم الحوارات في جو يسوده الاحترام و الأدب ..
أسأل الله لنا و لكم التوفيق إلى الحق يا " من يهتم " ..


----------



## صلاح الدين (30 يناير 2006)

> فكن حذرا في كلماتك المرة القادمة, و الا لافتحلك قسم خاص بسب نبيك, و اخلي الي رايح و الجاي يسب و يطلع, فكن شديـــــــــد الحذر في كلامك عندما تتكلم على المسيح او رسله


 
قمة الحقد و الكراهية .. الأعجب :



> فكن شديـــــــــد الحذر في كلامك عندما تتكلم على المسيح او رسله


 
أنتظر تعليق " من يهتم " على الأمر ..


----------



## صلاح الدين (30 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحيم الرحيم ..
الدكتور الفاضل بيبو ..
قلت :


> رجاء محبة بلاش ندخل في حورات جانبية الكل يعلم ان السيد المسيح هو ابن لعذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا


 
ذكرت لك أن هذه خواطر أرجو الإجابة عغليها لاحقا بعد انتهاء هذا الموضوع .. لأني لم أرغب في تشتيت الموضوع ..
أما عن قولك الكل يعلم أن السيدة مريم عليها السلام أنها عذراء و بتول .. فأقول لك ليس الكل .. لأن اليهود قتلة الأنبياء عليهم *(حررت الكلمة من قبل روك)* الله قد افتروا و زعموا و افتروا بأن مريم عليها السلام ... لن أكمل ..



> حضرتك برضه مفهمتش كلامى انا كلامى واضح الانسان الذي كان يجب عليه ان يتحمل العقاب كانت له شروط 1- غير محدود حتى يستطيعا ان يتحمل العقاب الغير محدود


 
هنا لي سؤال يا دكتور بيبو ..
كيف يكون إنسان و غير محدود ؟!! هذا مع الأساس أنه سيكون إنسان .. فهل هناك إنسان غير محدود ؟ و كيف يكون ذلك ؟!!


----------



## drpepo (30 يناير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحيم الرحيم ..
> الدكتور الفاضل بيبو ..
> قلت :
> 
> ...


 
الدليل ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  بشهادة الكتاب المقدس العذراء لم تنجب احدا غير المسيح 
وانا لا احب ان اتطرق لمثل هذه الجانبيات لأنها تثير حفظيتى لأننا نتكلم عن طهارة وعفة والدة السيد المسيح (ام الله )  



			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> هنا لي سؤال يا دكتور بيبو ..
> كيف يكون إنسان و غير محدود ؟!! هذا مع الأساس أنه سيكون إنسان .. فهل هناك إنسان غير محدود ؟ و كيف يكون ذلك ؟!!


جميل كدا انت ميه ميه 
انسان وغير محدود فعلا صعبة 
ولكن الله يستطيع ان يفعل كل شئ الا تتفق معى في هذه النقطة 
لماذا تؤمنون بقدرة الله على ان يكلم موسى وهو في شجرة ولا تستسيغوا قدرته على ان يتخذ جسدا ويحل بيننا فهل يستحيل على الله شئ ؟ 
انسان يعنى بشر زينا ؟ غير محدود يعنى مثل الله لأن الله هو الوحيد الغير محدود صح يا استاذ صلاح ولا لا 
اذن فان تجمع الشرطين في شخص واحد هذا صعب بل مستحيل اذن فكان لابد من تجسد الله وتجسد من العذراء مريم واكمل الفداء


----------



## أنا مسلم (30 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين

أستاذ whocares أرجوا ان تقول لى مادخل هذا الكلام بالموضوع

هل يريحك ان اقول ان كلام محمدك هو كلام سكير وناكح نسوان (نسونجي) و كلام انسان مهبول مخبول كان يصاب بالصرع عندما يأتيه الوحي و يخرج الزباد من فمه؟

لما اجي و احاورك في مسألة ما غير مسألة صحة الكتاب من عدمه و استشد من كتاب, اسلم بجميع الايات و لا اقول هذه اية منسوخة و هذه اية شيطانية القاها الشيطان في قلب محمد...

إذا كان الأمر فى المنتديات تفريغ مافى الصدور ..فنعترف اننا لانستطيع المضاهاه فى ذلك الامر 
لو حضرتك رأيت مداخلاتى لعلمت ان إعتراضى كان دائما مقرون بالنصوص او بحجه انا أراها حسنه 
وهذا حوار أستاذى نتقارع بالحجه والبراهين والدلالات وليس التسليم بما تقول التفاسير لو كان الأمر كذلك عزيزى لماذا المنتدى مفتوح أصلا !!! 
أنا لاأعبد التفاسير فهى ليست مقدسه عندى حتى تكون بمثابه المكمل الملزم للكتاب وبدونها الكلام ناقص ..مابهذا قال أحد

وفى النهاية أحب ان أقول للأستاذ روك
هل عرفت الان ما هو الشعور عندما احد يقلل بشأن نبي او رسول من عندك؟ فصدقني ما في اسهل من ان انزل محمد و اصعده بكلماتي, فكن حذرا في كلماتك المرة القادمة, و الا لافتحلك قسم خاص بسب نبيك, و اخلي الي رايح و الجاي يسب و يطلع, فكن شديـــــــــد الحذر في كلامك عندما تتكلم على المسيح او رسله

 {لَن يَضُرُّوكُمْ إِلاَّ أَذًى وَإِن يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ يُوَلُّوكُمُ الأَدُبَارَ ثُمَّ لاَ يُنصَرُونَ }آل عمران111


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

في شغلة انا ملاحظها, ليه تطرح اسالتك ل بيبو و ما تطرحها للكل؟

عجبي!


----------



## Messias (30 يناير 2006)

شكرا لردك اخوتى 

و لكن اريد اضافه 

أليس يسوع هو الروح القدس هو الآب...فكيف كانت الروح القدس بعيده عنه طوال 30سنه


اذا قراءت فى الكتاب المقدس ستجد

لما خُطِبَت مريم أمه ليوسف وُجِدَتْ,من أن يجتمعا, حبلى من الروح القدس. فإذ كان يوسف رجلها بارْاً, ولم يرد أن يُشْهِرَها, عزم على تخليتها سراً. ولكن فيما هو يفكر في هذا إذا بملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلاً: يا يوسف ابن داود لا تَخَفْ أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك فإن الذي حُبِلَ به فيها هو من الروح القدس وستلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأن هذا هو الذي يُخَلِص شعبه من خطاياهم. وكان هذا كله لِيَتِم ما قال الرب بالنبي القائل: ها أن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً, ويدعى اسمه عمانوئيل. وتفسيره الله معنا


الأنجيل بحسب متى


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2006)

بالظبط اخي الحبيب, لكن جوهل الرد عندما ردينا به, و تم الهروب الى سؤال اخر... متعودة دايما... اه دايما...


----------



## almanse (31 يناير 2006)

*سألت الزميل روك ما يلي.


			
				almanse قال:
			
		


ازميل ماي روك دعك من الجسد. انت قلت انك لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي. وقلت انك لا تعبد الجسد ولا تعبد روحه ونفسه البشرية. كان جوابك واضح في موضعين: 

وتفسيراتكم تقول بالحرف واللفظ : (عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية)

من مات هو الشخص الناسوتي الذي لا تعبده يا عزيزي. اما شخص الله فلم يمت.
الكنيسة تقول انهما شخصين منفصلين بروحين. وانت لا تعبد الشخص الذي اسلم الروح البشرية على الصليب.
تحياتي. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وكان رده مشكوراً:


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			ومين اعترض على هذا الكلام؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ولم يعقل احد على كلامي. الله خلق انسان شخص كامل وصلبه. فلماذا تسمون الخالق والشخص المخلوق المصلوب بنفس الاسم؟ 


			
				almanse قال:
			
		



إذاً ما الفرق بينكم وبين شهود يهوى:
هم ايضاً لا يعبدون الشخص الذي مات على الصليب.
هم ايضاً يقولون مثلك ان ذلك الشخص مخلوق بروحه ونفسه وجسده البشري.
وهم ايضاً مثلك يقولون ان الروح القدس حلت فيه وفي زكريا والتلاميذ.

الفرق الوحيد ان لديكم تشابه اسماء. فالخالق والمخلوق شخصين اسمهما يسوع. 
.


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
هل من موضح؟
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *إذاً ما الفرق بينكم وبين شهود يهوى:*
> 
> *هم ايضاً لا يعبدون الشخص الذي مات على الصليب.*
> *هم ايضاً يقولون مثلك ان ذلك الشخص مخلوق بروحه ونفسه وجسده البشري.*
> ...


 

يا سلام؟ (بقولها بطريقة احمد زكي في مسرحية العيال كبرت)

هو انت تعرف شو هو ايمان شهود يهوه و بشو يؤمنون؟

يا ريت لو تذكرلي ولو بشكل بسيط شو هو قانونهم الايماني...

لاحظ انك بديت تنطط, بس مادام ان الموضوع رد اتخلس, ما في داعي ناخذ مداخلات جانبية...


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

*لا يا عزيزي لا اريد ان اجنح الى امور جانبية, بل اريد فهم العقيدة. سؤالي بسيط وفي صلب الموضوع: 
ما الفرق بينكم وبين اية طائفة تعتقد ان الذي صلب هو نبي وليس اله.

مواصفات الشخص الذي مات: (تفسير الكتاب المقدس لوقا 52:2 )يقول الإنجيلي عنه "إنه كان يتقدَّم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة"، فترون أن جسم الصبي نما طبقًا للنواميس الطبيعيّة، وعقله تقدَّم ماشيًا مع النمو الجسماني.

اذن الذي مات على الصليب:
1- له عقل بشري تقدَّم في الحكمة مثل زكريا
2- له روح ونفس بشرية مثل زكريا
3- وحلت عليه الروح القدس وزكرياً ايضاً.

لو اوقف الله تجسده ساعة الصلب سيبقى على الصليب انسان كامل بعقله وروحه ونفسه وجسده. 
ذلك الشخص هو الذي مات. اما الشخص الثاني الذي تعبده لم يمت.

من الذي مات ولا تعبده؟ يسوع. 
من الذي لم يمت وتعبده ؟ يسوع.

تشابه اسماء شخصين. فهل هناك قاسم مشترك غير الاسم بينهما؟

تحياتي
.
*


----------



## صلاح الدين (1 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
السلام على من اتبع الهدى .. ثم أما بعد ..

الدكتور بيبو ..



> جميل كدا انت ميه ميه
> انسان وغير محدود فعلا صعبة
> ولكن الله يستطيع ان يفعل كل شئ الا تتفق معى في هذه النقطة


 
يا دكتور بيبو .. إن قدرة الله - التي هي بلا شك مطلقة و غير محدودة - إنما تتعلق بالممكنات العقلية ات بالمستحيلات العقلية ، فالقدرة مهما كانت مطلقة و لا حدود لها تبقى في دائرة ممكنات الوجود ، و لا تتعلق بالمستحيلات ، و ليس هذا بتحديد لها ..

دعني أضرب لك هذا السؤال و أنتظر إجابتك : هل الله قادر على أن يخلق إلها آخر مثله ؟

هذا الرد عليك عقلا يا دكتور بيبو .. أما نقلا :
في سفر ملاخي 6:3 لأني أنا الرب لا أتغير فأنتم يابني يعقوب يعقوب لم تفنوا ..

في انتظار جوابك ..


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *لا يا عزيزي لا اريد ان اجنح الى امور جانبية, بل اريد فهم العقيدة. سؤالي بسيط وفي صلب الموضوع: *
> *ما الفرق بينكم وبين اية طائفة تعتقد ان الذي صلب هو نبي وليس اله.*


*

و مين قال ان شهود يهوه تؤمن ان المات هو نبي و ليس اله؟ دليل على كلامك؟

* 


*



مواصفات الشخص الذي مات: (تفسير الكتاب المقدس لوقا 52:2 )يقول الإنجيلي عنه "إنه كان يتقدَّم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة"، فترون أن جسم الصبي نما طبقًا للنواميس الطبيعيّة، وعقله تقدَّم ماشيًا مع النمو الجسماني.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*ياه, دي مراوغة و غير امانة من جهتك, فأين مواصفات المسيح الاخرى؟*

*اين صفة المسيح البار الذي بدون خطية؟ و اين صفة الاناسوت و اللاهوت المتحدان؟ و اين صفة الخلق؟ و اين صفة احياء الموتى؟ و اين صفة شفاء المرضى؟ و أين صفة ابن الله؟ و اين صفة السلطان على الدينونة؟ *


*لا ينفع ان تأخذ صفة واحدة للمسيح و تنطلق منها, كن شاملا في الموضوع و لاتقتصر على اشياء معينة دون الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار للاشياء و الصفات الاخرى*


*



اذن الذي مات على الصليب:
1- له عقل بشري تقدَّم في الحكمة مثل زكريا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اراك تناسيت ان له لاهوت و قدرة الاهية, اذ له مشيئة الله و فكره الله ليس كنفس زكريا او غيره, بل الله نفسه


**



2- له روح ونفس بشرية مثل زكريا

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*اراك تناسيت ان له روح الله ليس كزكريا او غيره, بل الله نفسه*

*



3- وحلت عليه الروح القدس وزكرياً ايضاً.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*دليل على حلول الروح القدس على المسيح؟*





*



لو اوقف الله تجسده ساعة الصلب سيبقى على الصليب انسان كامل بعقله وروحه ونفسه وجسده. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انسان كامل بار بدون خطية, اذ يكون اعظم انسان على وجه الارض*


*



ذلك الشخص هو الذي مات. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المسيح لم يمت كجسد او كشخص فقط بل مات بكونه المسيا, التي تنتظره الاجيال, مات بكونه المسيح المتحد باللاهوت, فبموته لم يفقد اللاهوت, بل اللاهوت كان سبب و قوة القيامة اذ, فقد تناسيت ان هذا الجسد ظهر فيه الله,, عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللّهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ اذ ان هذا الجسد فيه لاهوت الله, و انت تحاول مرارا و تكرارا في محاولات فاشلة للفصل بينهما
و نسيت ايضا ان ذلك الجسد الذي فيه الاتحاد الاهوتي قام من الاموات, فلا يستطيع اي جسد القيامة من الاموات الا بقوة الله, و هو قام بقوتة و هذه دلالة على لاهوت المسيح و قدرته في القيامة من الاموات

* 

*



اما الشخص الثاني الذي تعبده لم يمت.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لماذا تذكر الموت ولا تذكر القيامة؟ هل لكونه سبب و دلايل واضح على الوهية المسيح و على اتحاد اللاهوت في الجسد؟ اذ المسيح لم يكن انسانا فقط, بل كان الله ذاته, فموت الجسد و قيامته لم تفقده لاهوته بل العكس, عززت و اوضحت هذه الميزة*



*



تشابه اسماء شخصين. فهل هناك قاسم مشترك غير الاسم بينهما؟

تحياتي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المسألة ليست تشابه اسماء, بل محاولة فاشلة من عندك للفصل بين الجسد و اللاهوت المتجسد في الجسد, فالمسيح بالرغم من انه اخذ الجسد وتجسد فيه, لم ينقص من الوهيته شئ, فيبقى هو يسوع المسيح المسيا الذي نعبده, اما مسألة الجسد فقد اوضحنا اكثر من مرة اننا لا نعبد الجسد بل نعبد الله الذي تجسد و دفع الكفارة من اجلنا*


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

*حذاري من محاولة تحريف نصوص الكتاب المقدس مرة ثانية*


----------



## whocares (1 فبراير 2006)

My Rock،
أخي العزيز جدا، نحن لدينا مشاعر أيضا و إذا كان المسلم حقا يوقر المسيح فهو لن يطعن في كلام المسيح الموجود لدينا بين أيدينا الآن. لإغذا أراد المسلم التشكيك من أولهل فلا مجال لهم في الحوار إلا إن كان هناك أدلة متناقضة و ليس طعن شخصي مباشر. عليهم أن يفهموا الفرق! 




			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> يا " من يهتم " أهنئك على إدارة الحوار .. لكن قلت :
> 
> 
> ...



صلاح،

أرى غيرتك الشديدة على دينك و هذا أمر إيجابي و أحييك عليه يا أخي، فلي الرجاء أن تتعقل و لا تطعن بل تتساءل عن الإيمان المسيحي و خاصة ما جاء بعنوان المدخلة. أما طلبك الأول "عن صاحب الإساءة" فإعتذاري أنا يكفي لأنه بدر مني، و أنا و أخي ماي روك واحد. الإعتذار هدفه إلتئام جرح المجروح و ليس مذلة الجارح! عليكم أيضا عدم الطعن في الكتاب بل جلب أي تساؤلات، مثلا، عن عبارات قد تبدو متناقضة و يُشاء توضيحها. هذا جزء من الإحترا و الأدب الذي وعدت أن تلتزم به. 

و لو سمحت تكمل الحوار من غير أي عبارات فيها مسخرة أو طعن للكتاب المقدس حتى لا يأتيكم أي شيء بالمقابل يطعن في القرآن الكريم أو إهانة لرسول الإسلام.

سلام الله معكم.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

*المنسي, احذر من تغيير نصوص الكتاب المقدس و استبدال كلماتها بأخرى...*


----------



## drpepo (1 فبراير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> يا دكتور بيبو .. إن قدرة الله - التي هي بلا شك مطلقة و غير محدودة - إنما تتعلق بالممكنات العقلية ات بالمستحيلات العقلية ، فالقدرة مهما كانت مطلقة و لا حدود لها تبقى في دائرة ممكنات الوجود ، و لا تتعلق بالمستحيلات ، و ليس هذا بتحديد لها ..
> 
> دعني أضرب لك هذا السؤال و أنتظر إجابتك : هل الله قادر على أن يخلق إلها آخر مثله ؟
> 
> ...


 
اخى الفاضل شكرا على اسلوبك المهذب في الحوار 
ثانيا 
بالنسبة للمستحيلات العقلية 
 الا تعترف كما اعترف انا بان الله ظهر لموسى على هيئة نار في العليقة ووجد الشجرة تتكلم او بمنعنى ادق صوت من العليقة كان صوت الله 
اذن لماذا نستعصى على الله ان يتخذ له جسدا ونراه مثلما رآه موسى 
لماذا نستعصى على الله الذي ظهر في عدة مواقف كهئية ملاك او شخص وهو موجود في الكتاب المقدس وكان يحرس بنى اسرائيل على هئية سحاب ونار  
وليكن 
لماذا تتقبل انك من التراب رغم انك مكون من لحم وعضم ودم ومفيش تراب 
لماذا نتقبل كل هذا ولا نتقبل فكرة تجسد الله في شخص السيد المسيح 
لا اريد ان ادخل في آيات القرآن بالطبع التى تقول ان المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه 
فهل يوجد فرق بين الله وكلمته 
بالطبع لا 
اذن لماذا نرفض فكرة ان الله يحل بيننا 
هل الانسان الذي خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله يكون اقل من الاشجار 

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وصلت لحضرتك


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

*اين حرفت يا ماي روك؟ اعطني اقتباس*

عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى شخصان ظهرا في الجسد


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

عاوز اقتباس




> عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى شخصان ظهرا في الجسد


----------



## maarttina (1 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> عاوز اقتباس


هي مش الاية ده كانت بتقول يا روك عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد ولا انا اللي مش فاكره كويس ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> هي مش الاية ده كانت بتقول يا روك عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد ولا انا اللي مش فاكره كويس ؟؟؟


  نعم

*عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللّهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ *

*الاخ اخذها و حور فيها على كيفه...*


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

سبحان الله الا تؤمن ان الجسد حل فيه شخصان؟

طيب رد على البقية:



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> ياه, دي مراوغة و غير امانة من جهتك, فأين مواصفات المسيح الاخرى؟
> اين صفة المسيح البار الذي بدون خطية؟ و اين صفة الاناسوت و اللاهوت المتحدان؟ و اين صفة الخلق؟ و اين صفة احياء الموتى؟ و اين صفة شفاء المرضى؟ و أين صفة ابن الله؟ و اين صفة السلطان على الدينونة؟
> لا ينفع ان تأخذ صفة واحدة للمسيح و تنطلق منها, كن شاملا في الموضوع و لاتقتصر على اشياء معينة دون الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار للاشياء و الصفات الاخرى


عزيزي ابتعدت كثيراً ؟ الحديث عن الصفة التكوينية للناسوت (جسد وروح ونفس وعقل بشري). 
اما صفة بدون خطيئة؟ الملاك ايضاُ بدون خطيئة 
صفة الدينونة: من سيدين؟ الشخص اللاهوتي بعقله اللاهوتي ام الشخص المخلوق بعقله الناسوتي الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة؟ انت قلت ان اللاهوت (اقنوم الابن) هو الديان, فلا تخلط بين الاقنوم الثاني الذي لم يمت وبين الشخص اذي مات على الصليب.
اما صفة الخلق: من الذي خلق؟ شخص الناسوت ام شخص للاهوت. لو قلت ان الناسوت هو الذي كان يخلق فلماذا لا تعبده. ولو قلت ان الشخص الناسوتي خلق بقدرة الله اقول نفس الشي مع بقية الانبياء في كتابك. هل كل نبي خلق اصبح اله.
اما قولك صفة الناسوت و اللاهوت المتحدان: في أي شيء اتحد الشخصان؟ (انسى الجسد)


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> اراك تناسيت ان له لاهوت و قدرة الاهية, اذ له مشيئة الله و فكره الله ليس كنفس زكريا او غيره, بل الله نفسه


انا لا اتحدث عن شخص اللاهوت بل الناسوت الكامل.


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> اراك تناسيت ان له روح الله ليس كزكريا او غيره, بل الله نفسه


الم تحل الروح القدس على زكريا؟


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> دليل على حلول الروح القدس على المسيح؟


أي مسيح تقصد؟ الاقنوم الثاني اللاهوتي ام الناسوت المخلوق؟ انا اتحدث عن الشخص المخلوق وبما انه مخلوق فهو حادث. الحلول في المخلوق له بداية. 
لا تخلط بين الابن اللاهوتي والشخص الناسوتي. فانت تعبد الاول ولا تعبد الثاني.


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> انسان كامل بار بدون خطية, اذ يكون اعظم انسان على وجه الارض


اذاً لو اوقف الله (الشخص الاول) تجسده سيكون الشخص الثاني (المخلوق)  أفضل انسان وهذه ليست كافية لعبادته وأنت اعترفت بذلك


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> المسيح لم يمت كجسد او كشخص فقط بل مات بكونه المسيا, التي تنتظره الاجيال, مات بكونه المسيح المتحد باللاهوت, فبموته لم يفقد اللاهوت, بل اللاهوت كان سبب و قوة القيامة اذ, فقد تناسيت ان هذا الجسد ظهر فيه الله,, عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللّهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ اذ ان هذا الجسد فيه لاهوت الله, و انت تحاول مرارا و تكرارا في محاولات فاشلة للفصل بينهما
> و نسيت ايضا ان ذلك الجسد الذي فيه الاتحاد الاهوتي قام من الاموات, فلا يستطيع اي جسد القيامة من الاموات الا بقوة الله, و هو قام بقوتة و هذه دلالة على لاهوت المسيح و قدرته في القيامة من الاموات


انا سلمت لك ان الجسد فيه شخصين وروحين وعقلين. انا لا اعترض على ذلك. 


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> لماذا تذكر الموت ولا تذكر القيامة؟


الشخص الثاني الذي مات لم يُقم نفسه. بل أقامه الشخص الاول الذي لا يموت.


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> المسألة ليست تشابه اسماء, بل محاولة فاشلة من عندك للفصل بين الجسد و اللاهوت المتجسد في الجسد


دائماً حين لا يوجد جواب تذكر الجسد. خلينا في الناسوت (بروحه ونفسه وعقله البشري)  هو ايضاً اتخذ جسد.
اذن انت تسمي بنفس الاسم شخصين بروحين وعقلين متجسدين في نفس الجسد.


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> اما مسألة الجسد فقد اوضحنا اكثر من مرة اننا لا نعبد الجسد بل نعبد الله الذي تجسد و دفع الكفارة من اجلنا


دعنا من الجسد. انت اوضحت اكثر من مرة انك لا تعبد الناسوت بروحه ونفسه وعقله البشري الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة والمعرفة. 

شخصين بنفس الاسم يا عالم. تعبد يسوع الاول ولا تعد يسوع الثاني. اذا لم يكن هذا تشابه اسماء فماذا يكون اذاً؟ 

تحياتي.


----------



## drpepo (1 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *اين حرفت يا ماي روك؟ اعطني اقتباس*
> 
> عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى شخصان ظهرا في الجسد


 

فينها الآية دى 
اه مش موجودة غير في الكتاب اللى معاك انا عارف عارف


----------



## drpepo (1 فبراير 2006)

سؤال اين جسد السيد المسيح الذى تتحدث عنه


----------



## whocares (1 فبراير 2006)

المنسي،

إسمحلي بالرد من غير تشويش على الموضوع. مداخلاتك جيدة و أشكرك عليها.

>>>> عزيزي ابتعدت كثيراً ؟ الحديث عن الصفة التكوينية للناسوت (جسد وروح ونفس وعقل بشري). 
اما صفة بدون خطيئة؟ الملاك ايضاُ بدون خطيئة>>>>

أنا و أنت نتكون من روح، جسد، نفس، عقل...). روح المسيح (الجسد) الواحد هي روح (الله) الواحد. لا يوجد شخصين منفصلين. الملاك بدون خطية و لكنه ليس روح الله.

>>>> صفة الدينونة: من سيدين؟ الشخص اللاهوتي بعقله اللاهوتي ام الشخص المخلوق بعقله الناسوتي الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة؟>>>>>

جسد (جنين) المسيح مخلوق و روح الله فيه، و ليست روح لشخص من سوى الله. لأنه تعالى كلي الوجود، فشخصه (روح الله) الباطن كان يسكن في (الله المتجسد) المسيح وهو الظاهر. 

>>>> انت قلت ان اللاهوت (اقنوم الابن) هو الديان, فلا تخلط بين الاقنوم الثاني الذي لم يمت وبين الشخص اذي مات على الصليب.<<<<

مش فاهم. وضح لو سمحت.


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة My Rockاما مسألة الجسد فقد اوضحنا اكثر من مرة اننا لا نعبد الجسد بل نعبد الله الذي تجسد و دفع الكفارة من اجلنا
دعنا من الجسد. انت اوضحت اكثر من مرة انك لا تعبد الناسوت بروحه ونفسه وعقله البشري الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة والمعرفة. شخصين بنفس الاسم يا عالم. تعبد يسوع الاول ولا تعد يسوع الثاني. اذا لم يكن هذا تشابه اسماء فماذا يكون اذاً؟ 

أنت متلخبط. ما عناه أخي My Rock أن المسيحي لا يعبد الجسد كجسد منفصل، فهو قصد " لا نعبد الجسد بل نعبد الله المتجسد لغرض التكفير عنا." أكرر لك. شاء الله التّجسد، أوكي؟ فأرسل بملاكه جبرئيل لعذراء، كي لا يتم إدعاء أنها حبلت من رجل، بل حبلت بتظليل الروح (الإلهي) القدس عليها الذي أنشأ الجنين المحبول به، فبدأت تتقاسم خلايا الجنين في رحم العذراء مريم. هذا الجنين المتجسد الذي شاء الله أن يحل فيه، دُعي إسمه عمانئويل (أي الله معنا). الروح الساكن في جسد المسيح الجنين هو روح الله القدس لأنه إلـه قدير.

أرجو أن كلامي واضح، و سلام و نعمة الله معك.


----------



## almanse (1 فبراير 2006)

*
ازميل المحترم whocares . سبق ان قلت للزميل ماي روك ان ما تقوله الكنيسة والتفاسير ينكره او لا يعرفه المسيحيين عامة. والدليل من كلامك هذا:



			أنا و أنت نتكون من روح، جسد، نفس، عقل...). روح المسيح (الجسد) الواحد هي روح (الله) الواحد. لا يوجد شخصين منفصلين. الملاك بدون خطية و لكنه ليس روح الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا كلام الزميل drpepo 



			فينها الآية دى 
اه مش موجودة غير في الكتاب اللى معاك انا عارف عارف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الآن سأنقل (مرة اخرى) كلام الكنيسة:

1- هل المسح شخص او شخصين؟ الجواب بالدليل:Christ was two separate persons http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/CyrilPillarOfFaith.txt

2- هل للمسح روح او روحين:  تفسير العهد الجديد: ((عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية في يدي الآب، لكي يسلم روحه القدوس إلى كنيسته)) http://servant13.net/newtestament/john19.htm

وتعلم عزيزي ان الروح القدس لم يفارقه طرفة عين لكن الروح البشرية فارقته.

3- هل للمسيح نفس بشرية: ((القديس أمبروسيوس في تعليقه على حزن السيد المسيح مؤكدًا لن يدخل إلى لاهوته بل إلى النفس البشرية بكونه ابن الله المتأنس له نفس بشرية تشاركنا مشاعرنا. [في موضع آخر يقول: "الآن نفسي قد اضطربت". إنه اضطراب النفس البشرية لأن اللاهوت غير قابل للألم... فالرب ليس حزينًا (باللاهوت) لكن نفسه حزينة. الحكمة ذاته ليس حزينًا (حسب اللاهوت) ولا الطبيعة الإلهية بل النفس.))
http://servant13.net/newtestament/mark14.htm

4- هل للمسح عقل بشري اضافة الى عقل لاهوتي: ((تفسير الكتاب المقدس لوقا 52:2 )يقول الإنجيلي عنه "إنه كان يتقدَّم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة"، فترون أن جسم الصبي نما طبقًا للنواميس الطبيعيّة، وعقله تقدَّم ماشيًا مع النمو الجسماني. ))
http://servant13.net/newtestament/luka2.htm

اذن لست انا من قال ان يسوع هو شخصين في جسد واحد (بل الكنيسة)
 لست انا من قال ان يسوع له نفس بشرية (بل الكنيسة)
 لست انا من قال ان يسوع له روحين احداهما بشرية (بل الكنيسة) 
 لست انا من قال ان يسوع اضافة الى عقل الله له عقل تقدم في الحكمة تمشياً مع النمو الجسماني. (بل الكنيسة)




			مش فاهم. وضح لو سمحت.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من سيدين؟ الاقنوم الاهوتي بعقله اللاهوتي (والذي لا يموت) ام الشخص الناسوتي الذي له نفس وروح وعقل يتقدم في الحكمة. (والذي مات على الصليب).




			أنت متلخبط. ما عناه أخي My Rock أن المسيحي لا يعبد الجسد كجسد منفصل،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم لكنه قال انه لا يعبد النفس والروح البشرية ( اي الشخص الناسوتي). اما الجسد فلا يغير من الامر شيء.

تحياتي.
>*


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> سبحان الله الا تؤمن ان الجسد حل فيه شخصان؟


 
هل كانت الاية عظيم هو سر التقوى, الجسد ظهر في جسد؟

فالنص يقول

*عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللّهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ*


اي الله الذي غيرته و عملته شخصان بحسب مزاجك يا عزيزي





> عزيزي ابتعدت كثيراً ؟ الحديث عن الصفة التكوينية للناسوت (جسد وروح ونفس وعقل بشري).


 
انت لم تتكلم عن الناسوت, بل تكلمت عن المسيح يسوع




> اما صفة بدون خطيئة؟ الملاك ايضاُ بدون خطيئة


 

السنا بصدد التكلم عن الناسوت؟ ما دخل الملائكة في الموضوع؟




> صفة الدينونة: من سيدين؟ الشخص اللاهوتي بعقله اللاهوتي ام الشخص المخلوق بعقله الناسوتي الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة؟ انت قلت ان اللاهوت (اقنوم الابن) هو الديان, فلا تخلط بين الاقنوم الثاني الذي لم يمت وبين الشخص اذي مات على الصليب.


 
لست انا من يخلط الامور, انت تقدمت و تكلمت عن المسيح و لم يكن حديثك محصورا على الناسوت



> أي مسيح تقصد؟ الاقنوم الثاني اللاهوتي ام الناسوت المخلوق؟ انا اتحدث عن الشخص المخلوق وبما انه مخلوق فهو حادث. الحلول في المخلوق له بداية.


 
انت تكلمت عن المسيح, و لم تقل الجسد ام الناسوت...




> لا تخلط بين الابن اللاهوتي والشخص الناسوتي. فانت تعبد الاول ولا تعبد الثاني.


 
ليت انا من يخلط الامور, بل انت الذي يحاول القاء اللقب و الطبيعية الناسوتية على المسيح و تعميمها




> شخصين بنفس الاسم يا عالم. تعبد يسوع الاول ولا تعد يسوع الثاني. اذا لم يكن هذا تشابه اسماء فماذا يكون اذاً؟


 
لا يوجد شئ اسمه يسوع الاول و يسوع الثاني, اذ كنت تقصد الناسوت, فلا نعبد الناسوت للمرة الالف بنقولها, بل نعبد الله الذي تجسد


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (2 فبراير 2006)

thunder_bird قال:
			
		

> هههههههههه اهدأ يا عزيزى و هذا الرد اهديه الى من يحاورك لعيرفوك على حقيقتك و انا لست من هواة السب و الشتيمة و لا يهمنى ما يفعله غيرى.
> 
> لكن عندما تقول على الكتاب المقدس الكتاب المكدس و على البابا شنودة بأنه صنم فهذا يدخل ضمن باب السفالة و قلة الادب مش كدة و لا ايه؟؟؟




<< ميت ضحك

مقاطعه عباره عن استفسار يا bird

ردكم على القرآن والمسلمين والأنبياء والرسل فأسوأ الشتايم من باب الأدب الي في ساحل العاج مثلا يعني ؟ 

ولا هو نفس الباب الي دخلت منه وانت ادرى به ؟
​


----------



## صلاح الدين (2 فبراير 2006)

الدكتور بيبو .. مرحبا بك ..
و أيضا بدوري أشكرك على أسلوبك المحترم ..



> بالنسبة للمستحيلات العقلية
> الا تعترف كما اعترف انا بان الله ظهر لموسى على هيئة نار في العليقة ووجد الشجرة تتكلم او بمنعنى ادق صوت من العليقة كان صوت الله
> اذن لماذا نستعصى على الله ان يتخذ له جسدا ونراه مثلما رآه موسى
> لماذا نستعصى على الله الذي ظهر في عدة مواقف كهئية ملاك او شخص وهو موجود في الكتاب المقدس وكان يحرس بنى اسرائيل على هئية سحاب ونار


 
كنت أرجو منك قبل ذلك أن تجيبني على سؤالي الذي سألتك عنه :



> هل الله قادر على أن يخلق إلها آخر مثله ؟


 
الآن حسب كلامك و اعترافك أنت السابق .. هناك أمور أرجو التعليق عليها :
أولا .. حديثك كان بلا أدلة و لا شواهد .. حتى تكتمل القضية ..
ثانيا : ذكرت أنه تمت رؤية الله .. فهل النار و الشجرة أيضا تقومون بتمثيلها و عباداتها ؟ 
غير أن هذا يناقض ما جاء في الكتب المقدس .. بالأدلة :
*ورد في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 12:4*
* الله لم ينظره احد قط *
*ورد في إنجيل يوحنا [ 5 : 37 ]*
* والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولاأبصرتم هيئته*




> فهل يوجد فرق بين الله وكلمته
> بالطبع لا



أسألك .. هل كلامك هو أنت يا دكتور بيبو ؟



> اذن لماذا نرفض فكرة ان الله يحل بيننا
> هل الانسان الذي خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله يكون اقل من الاشجار


إذن .. هل هذا اعتراف منك بأن المسيح عليه السلام مخلوق ؟
هناك الكثير من الأسئلة التي تنتظر إجابات .. لا أريد أن أثقل عليك .. أترك لك المجال حتى تجيب .. بعد ذلك نتابع إن شاء الله ..

أرجو أن يستمر الحوار بيننا في جو يسوده الأدب و  الاحترام  ..


----------



## almanse (2 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			هل كانت الاية عظيم هو سر التقوى, الجسد ظهر في جسد؟
فالنص يقول
عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللّهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ
اي الله الذي غيرته و عملته شخصان بحسب مزاجك يا عزيزي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي جوابي كان: الشخص الناسوتي بروحه البشرية هو ايضاً حلّ في الجسد وليس الله فقط.   
اذاً شخصين ظهرا في الجسد. 
روحين ظهرتا في الجسد. 
عقلين ظهرا في الجسد.
واعطيتك الدالئل وانت لم تنكرها


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			انت لم تتكلم عن الناسوت, بل تكلمت عن المسيح يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب ما هو اسم الناسوت حين كان عمره 3 سنوات؟ ماهو اسم الشخص الثاني ( بروحه وعقله الذي تقدم في الحكمة)  و مات على الصليب؟ 


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			لا يوجد شئ اسمه يسوع الاول و يسوع الثاني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم افهم ! هل  الناسوت كشخص اسمه يسوع ام لا؟ كما ان اللاهوت اسمه يسوع ايضاً !


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			, اذ كنت تقصد الناسوت, فلا نعبد الناسوت للمرة الالف بنقولها, بل نعبد الله الذي تجسد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتفقنا. وذلك الشخص الذي لا تعبده هو الذي مات بانفصال روحه البشرية عن جسده.

بقية النقاط تكررت اكثر من مرة

تحياتي.*


----------



## whocares (2 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي المنسي،
للأسف بعد الضغط على الروابط فإنه غير موجود. معلش، سأوفي الحوار على كلامك المكتوب.



> <<< الآن سأنقل (مرة اخرى) كلام الكنيسة:
> 1- هل المسح شخص او شخصين؟ الجواب بالدليل:Christ was two separate persons http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/CyrilPillarOfFaith.txt <<<



المفهوم من كلمة الشخص في "الشخصين" هو الفرد و ليس الكائن. فالفرد مزدوج الطبيعة بروح و جسد (شخصين) أما الكائن التعبير عن الواحد من غير تفاصيل. روح الله  فرد و الجسد الذي سيحل الله فيه فرد آخر منفصل عن ذاته الروحية. 



> > >>>> 2- هل للمسح روح او روحين: تفسير العهد الجديد: ((عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية في يدي الآب، لكي يسلم روحه القدوس إلى كنيسته)) http://servant13.net/newtestament/john19.htm >>>>[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


----------



## almanse (2 فبراير 2006)

*



			المفهوم من كلمة الشخص في "الشخصين" هو الفرد و ليس الكائن. فالفرد مزدوج الطبيعة بروح و جسد (شخصين) أما الكائن التعبير عن الواحد من غير تفاصيل. روح الله فرد و الجسد الذي سيحل الله فيه فرد آخر منفصل عن ذاته الروحية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي بغض النظر عن معنى الفرد والشخص فليس للجسد دخل هنا لأننا نتكلم عن روحين لشخصين او لفردين كما تريد تسميته. تقول (روح الله فرد) حسناً. هذا لا منع ان يسوع كان يمشي بين الناس بروحين احداهما روح الناسوتية البشرية التي اسلمها على الصليب.




			الروح فرد و الجسد فرد ثاني. الروح البشرية تعني الروح القدس في الجسد، بدليل ما تبع من كلام "لكي يسلم (جسد يسوع) روحه القدوس..."
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نفس الملاحظة. الجسد ليس فرد ولا هو شخص 




			أنت متلخبط. الإقتباس بالأعلى يقرأ :" عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية في يدي الآب، لكي يسلم روحه القدوس إلى كنيسته."
الكلام واحد و متتالي ... التسليم هو لنفس الروح ... (1) البشرية (2) القدوس، أي القدوس الذي يحل بالجسد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي معلش. كل ما قلته لك ان يسوع اسلم الروح البشرية أي فارقت جسده على الصليب كما يقول التفسير ! اما الروح القدس لم يفارق الجسد. وكان الجسد ميتاً (موت ناسوتي) رغم وجود الروح القدس فيه.




			حيث أن له طبيعتان: نفسه البشرية تحزن. روحه (لاهوته) لا يحزن. ما المشكلة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من له طبيعتين؟ الله له طبيعة لاهوتية والناسوت له طبيعة ناسوتية لأنه روح ونفس وعقل بشري.
اذن كل شخص (او فرد كما تريد) له طبيعة خاصة به.




			نمو القامة مرتبط بالجسد فهذا شيء عادي.
التقدم في الحكمة مرتبط بعمره و عادي، و بينما كان عمره 12، أي سنة قبل البلوغ دُهش معلمي الشريعة و العباد عند الهيكل كيف كان يعلم كل شيء في هذه السن. لأنه جسد (ابن الإنسان) و روح (ابن الله) في نفس اللحظة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


علاوة على النمو في القامة يقول التفسير : 
((فترون أن جسم الصبي نما طبقًا للنواميس الطبيعيّة، وعقله تقدَّم ماشيًا مع النمو الجسماني.))
هناك عقل يتقدم في الحكمة ايضاً . وهذا العقل ليس لاهوتي لان الله لا يحتاج ان يتقدم في الحكمة.
اذن يسوع له عقلين. 
وقد طرحتُ سؤال بسيط لم اجد له جواب: من سيدين العالم؟
عقل الله (الاقنوم الثاني) ام عقل الناسوت الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة؟





			بل يُغير كثيراً. الجسد محدود بمحدودية ما يقوم بوظائفه و هذا لا يُعبد. لاهوته متمثل بروحه و ذاك يُعبد،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اراك غضضت النظر عن النفس والروح والعقل البشري الذي اقرت بهم الكنيسة. 




			روح الله موجود في كل مكان و في الأخص في المسيح،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا ما نقوله, ليس المسيح فقط




			فمن غير روح الله في المسيح لكان جسد المسيح ميت و غير حي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بعد ان اسلم روحه البشرية مات الجسد ثلاثة ايام رغم بقاء الروح القدس فيه.

عزيزي whocarse انا لا اجادل من اجل الجدال.ما اريد ان افهم هو:

هل الله قادر ان يطهر عشرة نساء كما طهر السيدة مريم؟ بكل تأكيد.
هل الله قادر ان تحل روحه عليهن كما حلت على مريم؟ نعم بكل تأكيد.
هل الله قادر ان يخلق ناسوتاً (بروحه ونفسه وعقله البشري) في رحم كل إمرأة منهن؟ نعم بكل تأكيد.

العشرة اطفال سيكونون ايضاً ابناء الله بدون خطيئة موروثة وهم مختلفون عن اقنوم الابن. فهل سنسمي كل الاطفال بنفس الاسم (أي يسوع).

كانت دائماً حجتكم ان الله قادر ان يجسد. اذن الله قادر ان يعيد العملية عشرة مرات ويخلق 10 ارواح بشرية وعشرة عقول بشرية (كما فعل مع المسيح) ويسمي العشرة اشخاص بنفس الاسم.

تحياتي. 
.*


----------



## drpepo (3 فبراير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 
> 
> كنت أرجو منك قبل ذلك أن تجيبني على سؤالي الذي سألتك عنه :.


عذرا ما المقصود بسؤالك هل يستطيع اله ان يخلق اله 
فهل يخلق الله الها لكى نعبده بدلا منه بالتاكيد لا 





			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> ..
> الآن حسب كلامك و اعترافك أنت السابق .. هناك أمور أرجو التعليق عليها :
> أولا .. حديثك كان بلا أدلة و لا شواهد .. حتى تكتمل القضية ..
> ثانيا : ذكرت أنه تمت رؤية الله .. فهل النار و الشجرة أيضا تقومون بتمثيلها و عباداتها ؟
> ...






فعلا االآب لم يره احد قط ولكن هناك فرق بين اننا نراه فعليا في جوهره وقدؤته وعظمتة وهذا بالطبع مستحيل لأن من يقدر ان يتطلع لهذا المنظر ويبقى حيا 
ولكن الله ظهر لبنى اسرائيل 
ولموسى في العليقة فاقرا في سفر الخروج الاصحاح 3 
*1 *وَأَمَّا مُوسَى فَكَانَ يَرْعَى غَنَمَ يَثْرُونَ حَمِيهِ كَاهِنِ مِدْيَانَ، فَسَاقَ الْغَنَمَ إِلَى وَرَاءِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى جَبَلِ اللهِ حُورِيبَ. *2 *وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ بِلَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ وَسَطِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ. فَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ، وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ. *3 *فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «أَمِيلُ الآنَ لأَنْظُرَ هذَا الْمَنْظَرَ الْعَظِيمَ. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَحْتَرِقُ الْعُلَّيْقَةُ؟». *4 *فَلَمَّا رَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّهُ مَالَ لِيَنْظُرَ، نَادَاهُ اللهُ مِنْ وَسَطِ الْعُلَّيْقَةِ وَقَالَ: «مُوسَى، مُوسَى!». فَقَالَ: «هأَنَذَا». *5 *فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَقْتَرِبْ إِلَى ههُنَا. اخْلَعْ حِذَاءَكَ مِنْ رِجْلَيْكَ، لأَنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهِ أَرْضٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ».
واقرا في نفس السفر في الاصحاح الثالث عشر 
*21 *وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ يَسِيرُ أَمَامَهُمْ نَهَارًا فِي عَمُودِ سَحَابٍ لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، وَلَيْلاً فِي عَمُودِ نَارٍ لِيُضِيءَ لَهُمْ. لِكَيْ يَمْشُوا نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً. *22 *لَمْ يَبْرَحْ عَمُودُ السَّحَابِ نَهَارًا وَعَمُودُ النَّارِ لَيْلاً مِنْ أَمَامِ الشَّعْبِ.


			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> ..
> إذن .. هل هذا اعتراف منك بأن المسيح عليه السلام مخلوق ؟


لا يا سيدى السيد المسيح ليس مخلوق فهناك فرق بين انه مخلوق وبين انه اتخذ جسدا مثلنا
اقرا كلام السيد المسيح " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 
واقرا في انجيل يوحنا " الاصحاح الأول 
*1 *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. *2 *هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. *3 *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. *4 *فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، *5 *وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ
وغيرها من الآيات اخى الفاضل  



			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> ..
> هناك الكثير من الأسئلة التي تنتظر إجابات .. لا أريد أن أثقل عليك .. أترك لك المجال حتى تجيب .. بعد ذلك نتابع إن شاء الله ....


شكرا لك وهذا اسلوب حوار متحضر اتمنى ان يستمر 


			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> ..
> أرجو أن يستمر الحوار بيننا في جو يسوده الأدب و الاحترام ..


بالتاكيد بنعمة الرب


----------



## صلاح الدين (7 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
أعتذر عن التأخير يا دكتور بيبو لأسباب خارجة عن الإرادة ..



> عذرا ما المقصود بسؤالك هل يستطيع اله ان يخلق اله
> فهل يخلق الله الها لكى نعبده بدلا منه بالتاكيد لا


 
سؤالي كان بريئا جدا .. هل الله قادر على أن يخلق إلها آخر ؟!! " فقط بدون شروط أو تقييد "

أما جوابك


> فهل يخلق الله الها لكى نعبده بدلا منه بالتاكيد لا


دعني أصيغ سؤال من إجابتك حتى أكمل نقطتي هذه معك في ظل تأكدي من فهمك لسؤالي ..
هل تعني - مطلقا - بأن الله غير قادر على أن يخلق إلها آخر ؟
أم
تعني بأن الله قادر على أن يخلق إلها آخر و لكن ليس من أجل أن نعبده بدلا منه .. بل قد نعبده معه .. أو لا نعبده أصلا .. أو لأي سبب كان بصرف النظر عن سبب خلق الله لهذا الإله الآخر ؟




> فعلا االآب لم يره احد قط ولكن هناك فرق بين اننا نراه فعليا في جوهره وقدؤته وعظمتة وهذا بالطبع مستحيل لأن من يقدر ان يتطلع لهذا المنظر ويبقى حيا


و هل الحل برأيك - فيما جعلت لونه بالأحمر - كما ضربت أنت الأمثلة حتى تعطي دليل على أن الله يتجسد و يتشكل ..  لماذا يتكشّل أو يتجسّد الله في الأمثلة التي وضعتها في السحاب أو في النار و غيره من الأمثلة ؟ 
أليس الله قادر على أن يوصل ما يريد بطريقة غير ما ذكرت ؟!!

ثم ماذا عن *سماع صوته* ؟!! لم تتحدث عن هذه النقطة ..

بالنسبة لأدلتك :



> نَادَاهُ اللهُ مِنْ وَسَطِ الْعُلَّيْقَةِ وَقَالَ: «مُوسَى، مُوسَى!».


ليس فيها دليل صريح و واضح بأن الله تجسّد هنا .. فقط ظهور صوت من وسط العليقة ..

أما دليلك الآخر " و كان الرب " .. سؤالي . من المتحدث هنا ؟!!



> السيد المسيح ليس مخلوق فهناك فرق بين انه مخلوق وبين انه اتخذ جسدا مثلنا


أفلا يكون هناك فرقا بيننا و بين الله في هذه الحالة ؟ هل يكون هناك شيء في جسمه ليس له نفع ؟ أفلا تقرأ أنه ولد ولادة طبيعية من أم بلا أب .. فكان صغيرا يرضع و يبكي .. حتى أنه ختن .. كما في لوقا 
*2: 21 و لما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع كما تسمى من الملاك قبل ان حبل به في البطن*

- فهل في جسمه شيء غير نافع ؟

- ثم في قضية التجسد التي تستشهد بها .. لماذا لم يكن المسيح عليه السلام حسب ظنكم قد تجسد و أصبح رجلا مباشرة ؟!! مالحاجة في أن يكون طفلا حتى يكبر و تمر عليه جميع المراحل التي يمر بها أي إنسان عادي .. من تعب وووو .. و يكون أيضا حاملا للخطيئة إذ أنه في حال كونه بشرا فهو حاملا لصفات البشرية التي من ضمنها - كما تعتقدون - بوراثة الخطيئة ..

- و هل قال الله أنه تجسد في المسيح ؟ أو أن المسيح عليه السلام قال بلسانه إن الله قد تجسد فيه ؟




> اقرا كلام السيد المسيح " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن


هذه قد تكون حجة عليك يا دكتور بيبو ..
أولا : كونك حسب فهمك أن المسيح عليه السلام على افتراض أنه قائل هذه العبارة و بافتراض أن المقصود هو ما فهمناه إذا أخذنا المعنى على ظاهره .. فهذا يعني أنه موجود فقط قبل إبراهيم عليه السلام .. على سبيل المثال آدم كان موجودا قبل إبراهيم عليه السلام .. إذن هذا من ناحية لا يعني أبدا أنه موجود قبل كل شيء ..
ثانيا : ضرب المثال بإبراهيم عليه السلام .. هذا يعطي دلالة واضحة على أنه بشر عادي جدا .. فلو كان إلها حقّا المفروض أنه لا يقارن نفسه بأي أحد .. أو إن أراد المقارنة لتقريب الفكرة أن يقارن بشيء أو أشيءا عظيمة جدا ..
حتى في اختيار الكلمات تحس بأن هناك وجه قريب للتقارب و المشابهة ..


> قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن


 
أما دليلك الأخير ..


> واقرا في انجيل يوحنا " الاصحاح الأول
> *1 *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. *2*


 
فأنت تعلم أيها الدكتور الفاضل أن هذه ليست كلمات المسيح عيسى عليه السلام .. إنما هي كلمات يوحنا أو أي شخص آخر كتبها .. إنها معروفة لدى أي دارس مسيحي للكتاب المقدس لديه شيء من سعة الاطلاع ..

أرجو أن تعذرني على تساؤلاتي الكثيرة .. و لكن هذا بسبب انشغالي نوعا ما .. فأحببت أن أضع لديك بعض التساؤلات حتى تجيب عليها .. أما بالنسبة للوقت فلن أضيق عليك .. أترك لك المجال مفتوحا بإذن الله حتى تجيب على هذه النقاط .. و لكني أرجو أن تجيب على الجميع .. كما أرجو أن لا نبتعد كثيرا عن أساس الموضوع الذي بدأه أخي أنا مسلم ..
و لك مني الشكر يا دكتور بيبو ..

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى ..


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين 
اولا : بالنسبة لسؤالك ليس له معنى عزيزى ولن اجاوب معناه لأنى لا افهم ماذا تريد بالضبط  فارجو اما ان توضح رؤيتك او تشرح السؤال بصيغة مفهومة 
ثانيا : بالنسبة لتجسد الله غريبة ان ترفضها رغم انها مروية في القرآن نفسه 
(29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
اذن الله نادى موسى من الشجرة فلو لم يكن هذا تجسد لماذا خص الشجرة بالتحديد اخى الفاضل 
ثالثا بالنسبة لسؤالك عن ختان السيد المسيح انت قولت أفلا يكون هناك فرقا بيننا و بين الله في هذه الحالة ؟ هل يكون هناك شيء في جسمه ليس له نفع ؟ أفلا تقرأ أنه ولد ولادة طبيعية من أم بلا أب .. فكان صغيرا يرضع و يبكي .. حتى أنه ختن .. كما في لوقا 
*2: 21 و لما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع كما تسمى من الملاك قبل ان حبل به في البطن*

- فهل في جسمه شيء غير نافع ؟


اولا : كيف ولد ولادة طبيعية من ام بلا اب اتعتقد سيادتكم اخى الفاضل بانها طبيعية وهى الحالة الوحيدة الفريدة في العالمك كله تحدث 
ثانيا نحن نؤمن بان الله تجسد وشابهنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها . واسمح لى سؤال بسيط الله اوصى بالختان في العهد القديم كيف وهو واضع هذا الامر لا يفعله فانت عتندما تقول لولدك لا تشرب سجائر ينبغى سيادتك ان تكون لا تشرب سجائر بالافضل الا تتفق معى في هذه النقطة 
اما باالنسبة لسؤالك - و هل قال الله أنه تجسد في المسيح ؟ أو أن المسيح عليه السلام قال بلسانه إن الله قد تجسد فيه ؟

اذن ما رايك في مقولة السيد المسيح " أنا والآب واحد "

و أجاب يسوع : "أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس. الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب …

صدقونى إنى أنا فى الآب و الآب فى، وإلا فصدقونى لسبب الأعمال نفسها". (يوحنا 14 : 10-11) 
((دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض))(مت18:2
 وغيرها من الآيات اخى الفاضل 
بالنسبة لسؤالك .. لماذا لم يكن المسيح عليه السلام حسب ظنكم قد تجسد و أصبح رجلا مباشرة ؟!! مالحاجة في أن يكون طفلا حتى يكبر و تمر عليه جميع المراحل التي يمر بها أي إنسان عادي .. من تعب وووو .. و يكون أيضا حاملا للخطيئة إذ أنه في حال كونه بشرا فهو حاملا لصفات البشرية التي من ضمنها - كما تعتقدون - بوراثة الخطيئة ..

ج : اذن هل تعتقد ان شخص بلا اصل يكون شيئا جيدا ما النتيجة المترتبة على انك ترى شخص فجأة بدون أصل ؟!!!
اما قولك 
اقرا كلام السيد المسيح " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 
هذه قد تكون حجة عليك يا دكتور بيبو ..
أولا : كونك حسب فهمك أن المسيح عليه السلام على افتراض أنه قائل هذه العبارة و بافتراض أن المقصود هو ما فهمناه إذا أخذنا المعنى على ظاهره .. فهذا يعني أنه موجود فقط قبل إبراهيم عليه السلام .. على سبيل المثال آدم كان موجودا قبل إبراهيم عليه السلام .. إذن هذا من ناحية لا يعني أبدا أنه موجود قبل كل شيء ..
ثانيا : ضرب المثال بإبراهيم عليه السلام .. هذا يعطي دلالة واضحة على أنه بشر عادي جدا .. فلو كان إلها حقّا المفروض أنه لا يقارن نفسه بأي أحد .. أو إن أراد المقارنة لتقريب الفكرة أن يقارن بشيء أو أشيءا عظيمة جدا ..
حتى في اختيار الكلمات تحس بأن هناك وجه قريب للتقارب و المشابهة 

ج: اولا يقول كائن وليس ( كنت كائن ) 
ثانيا : لا قدر احد في هذه الايام ان يقول انا كنت موجود من ايام الدولة العثمانية او العباسية 
ثالثا : بالنسبة لقولك انه استشهد بابراهيم وليس باحد قبله فلا يوجد مشكلة لأن ما هو الموضوع من اساسه 
<FONT face="Traditional Arabic" size=6><FONT face=Tahoma size=2>أ - اقرا انجيل يوحنا حيث قال السيد المسيح 
8: 56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح ​
<FONT size=5><SPAN lang=AR-SA>ب- فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

<FONT face="Traditional Arabic" size=6><FONT face=Tahoma size=2>أ - اقرا انجيل يوحنا حيث قال السيد المسيح 
8: 56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح ​
<FONT size=5><SPAN lang=AR-SA>ب- فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

عذرا هناك خطأ يحدث في وضع المشاركة


<FONT face="Traditional Arabic" size=6><FONT face=Tahoma size=2>أ - اقرا انجيل يوحنا حيث قال السيد المسيح 

8: 56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح ​
<FONT size=5><SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT size=4>ب- فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم


----------



## drpepo (8 فبراير 2006)

اقرأ ايضا انجيل متى 32 انا اله ابراهيم و اله اسحق و اله يعقوب ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء 



بالنسبة لكلامك 
فأنت تعلم أيها الدكتور الفاضل أن هذه ليست كلمات المسيح عيسى عليه السلام .. إنما هي كلمات يوحنا أو أي شخص آخر كتبها .. إنها معروفة لدى أي دارس مسيحي للكتاب المقدس لديه شيء من سعة الاطلاع ..

ج: اى دارس يعلم ان كل الكتاب موحى به من الله وانه لم تاتى نبوة بمشيئة انسان قط لأن الروح القدس هو الذي يرشدهم ويوصيهم بما يكتبون كما هو واضح في سفر الرؤيا 
وكثير من الايات تشهد لهذا ايضا


----------



## maroc (9 فبراير 2006)

> بالنسبة لتجسد الله غريبة ان ترفضها رغم انها مروية في القرآن نفسه
> (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ
> اذن الله نادى موسى من الشجرة فلو لم يكن هذا تجسد لماذا خص الشجرة بالتحديد اخى الفاضل


اذاً هو استنتاج من عندك يا استاذ بيبو.
الله نادى عبده من السحاب فهل تجسد في السحاب؟ 
هل اذا وصلك الصوت من السحاب هل يعني ان الله في السحاب؟



> ثانيا نحن نؤمن بان الله تجسد وشابهنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها


اليست مخاطبة الأم بهذا الطريقة خطيئة اكبر من اكل تفاحة يا استاذي الكريم؟
انجيل يوحنا 4:2 قال لها يسوع ما لي و لك يا امراة لم تات ساعتي بعد 
القرآن يقول: 
الاسراء (23) وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا 


25 فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي. 
26 فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب.

27 فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها. 

انجيل متى 5: 22 من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم 




> اذن ما رايك في مقولة السيد المسيح " أنا والآب واحد "


 
انت فهمت مثل اليهود 
10: 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه 
فأجابهم يسوع:
10: 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني 
فاتهموه انه يدعي الالوهية 
10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها 
فهل قال يسوع نعم انا الله؟ ام قال :
10: 34 اجابهم يسوع اليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم الهة 
وهذا فعلاً مكتوب في العهد القديم:
المزامير 82: 6 انا قلت انكم الهة و بنو العلي كلكم 


> و أجاب يسوع : "أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس. الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب …
> صدقونى إنى أنا فى الآب و الآب فى، وإلا فصدقونى لسبب الأعمال نفسها". (يوحنا 14 : 10-11)


 
انجيل يوحنا 20:14 في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي و انتم في و انا فيكم 
اما اذا كان التفسر يقول ان وحدة التلاميذ بيسوع تختلف عن وحدة يسوع بالله, فلك ذلك ويبقى ذلك تفسركم ويبقى النص هو النص. 



> ((دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض))(مت18:2


اذاً هناك من دفع لآخر وهذا دليل ضدك. المتكلم هو الذي أخذ والآخر هو الذي أعطى.
عزيزي المتكلم ليس الله :
يوحنا 32:5 الذي يشهد لي هو اخر و انا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق 
الذي يشهد ليسوع هو آخر. آخر. آخر. 

والذي حبلت به العذراء يتكلم ويقول ان آخر يشهد له. الذي كلم الناس هو انسان. 
فمتى تكلم الله من خلال ذلك الجسد؟ 
المتكلم يقول (الذي يشهد لي هو اخر)


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*هل تعلم انك تخلط الحابل بالنابل*


----------



## maroc (9 فبراير 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *هل تعلم انك تخلط الحابل بالنابل*


نقلت فقط كلام المسيح. لو تفسره اكون من الشاكرين.
من المتكلم الذي يقول (الذي يشهد لي هو اخر) ومن هو الآخر؟


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2006)

احنا فين و موضعنا فين, و انت فين و موضعك فين... عزيزي ماروك, اذا لم تكن قادر على التركيز و قراءة الموضوع من الاول, فلا داعي لتشتيته, يعني هلا مداخلتك الي ضفتها, هل لها علاقة بمن علق على الصليب؟؟؟


اتمنى انك ما تعيد هذه الحالة, لاني سأحذف ردك لو خرجت عن الموضوع, مشيتها هذه المرة لانك جديد  ومتحمي في المنتدى




			
				maroc قال:
			
		

> اليست مخاطبة الأم بهذا الطريقة خطيئة اكبر من اكل تفاحة يا استاذي الكريم؟
> انجيل يوحنا 4:2 قال لها يسوع ما لي و لك يا امراة لم تات ساعتي بعد
> القرآن يقول:
> الاسراء (23) وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا


 
اولا فماهيم قرأنك و احكامها و تجي تطبقها على المسيح او على الاخرين, خلي القرأن على جهة و خليك عقلاني اكثر

اما محاولتك السخيفة لقول ان السيد المسيح مخطئ هي باهتة , اذ لم يلقِ السيد المسيح باللوم على العروسين أو أهلهما لأنهم لم يعدوا خمرًا كافيًا، ولم يلم والدته لأنها تدخلت في الأمر، إنما أوضح لها أن لكل عمل وقته أو ساعته المناسبة.
يتعجب البعض كيف يدعو يسوع أمه "*يا امرأة*" لكن هذه الدهشة تزول حين نراه علي الصليب يكرر: "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك"، فهو يتحدث معها في بدء خدمة الآيات التي تمثل إشارة لبدء حمل الصليب، حيث يُستعلن شخصه فتثور قوى الظلمة ضده لتخطط لموته. فهو لا يتحدث معها بكونها أمه، لأنه ليس من حقها أن تحدد ساعة الصليب، إنما هذا حق الآب الذي أرسله. فقد جاء يتمم مشيئة الآب ببذل ذاته من أجل خلاص العالم.
حقا لقد رافقته القديسة مريم في أول معجزة وهي لا تدري إنها بدء ساعة الصليب، وبقيت معه حتى لحظات الصليب بكونها ممثلة للكنيسة، حواء الجديدة المرافقة لآدم الثاني في طريق آلامه، حتى يسكب بهاء مجده عليها. لقد قيل لها بعد الحبل بالسيد المسيح: "يجوز في قلبك سيف"، وقد بدأ يخترق قلبها في عرس قانا الجليل ليحمل جراحات الحب!
لم يقل "يا أماه" بل "*يا امرأة*"، لأن ما يمارسه بخصوص تحويل الماء خمرًا لا يصدر بكونه إنسانًا أخذ جسدًا منها، وإنما بعمل لاهوته. حقًا ليس انفصال بين لاهوته وناسوته، وما يمارسه السيد المسيح هو بكونه كلمة الله المتجسد، لكن بعض الأعمال هي خاصة به كابن الله الوحيد، والبعض بكونه ابن الإنسان.
لماذا قال "*لم تأتِ ساعتي بعد*" وقد قام في نفس الساعة بعمل المعجزة؟ لقد أوضح لها أن ساعته للقيام بآيات علنية ومعجزات عامة أمام الجميع لم تأتِ بعد، لكنه يعمل دومًا. وقد تمم الآية في هدوء بعد أن قدم الخدام الأجران حتى أن رئيس المتكأ والعريس لم يعرفا ذلك وإنما الخدام وحدهم (٩).
v لكي تتأكد من احترامه العظيم لأمه استمع إلى لوقا كيف يروي أنه كان "خاضعًا لوالديه" (لو 2: 51)، ويعلن إنجيلينا (يوحنا) كيف كان يدبر أمرها في لحظات الصلب عينها. فإنه حيث لا يسبب الوالدان أية إعاقة في الأمور الخاصة بالله فإننا ملتزمون أن نمهد لهما الطريق، ويكون الخطر عظيمًا إن لم نفعل ذلك. أما إذا طلبا شيئا غير معقول، وسببا عائقًا في أي أمر روحي فمن الخطر أن نطيع! ولهذا فقد أجاب هكذا في هذا الموضع، وأيضًا في موضع آخر يقول: "من هي أمي؟ ومن هم اخوتي؟" (مت 12: 48)، إذ لم يفكروا بعد فيه كما يجب. وهي إذ ولدته أرادت كعادة بقية الأمهات أن توجهه في كل شيء، بينما كان يلزمها أن تكرمه وتسجد له، هذا هو السبب الذي لأجله أجاب هكذا في مثل هذه المناسبة.
v لقد اهتم بالغير واستخدم كل وسيلة ليغرس فيهم الرأي السديد الخاص به، فكم بالأكثر كان يليق به أن يفعل ذلك مع أمه.​ 




> واهان المتسولة الكنعانية بوصف الكلاب.
> 25 فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي.
> 26 فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب.


 

حاشا للمسيح ان يهين احدا, وحاشا لله نفسه ان يخطأ في حق احد... تحذير الك يا عزيزي, اذا فسرت و اعطيت النص معنا قبل ان تسمع اجابتنا و تفسيرنا, فستكون اخر مشاركة لك في المنتدى.. خليك انسان مؤدب و اطرح تساؤلاتك بكل ادب, فما هذا التخبط و الكلام الفارغ بقولك المسيح اهان الكنعانية؟

النص الكامل بدون اقتصاص

21 وخرَجَ يَسوعُ مِنْ هُناكَ وجاءَ إلى نواحي صورَ وصيدا. 22فأَقبلَتْ إلَيهِ اَمرأةٌ كَنْعانِـيّةٌ مِنْ تِلكَ البلادِ وصاحَتِ: "اَرْحَمني، يا سيَّدي، يا اَبن داودَ! اَبنتي فيها شَيطانٌ، ويُعذَّبُها كثيرًا". 23فما أجابَها يَسوعُ بكَلِمَةٍ. فَدنا تلاميذُهُ وتَوَسَّلوا إلَيهِ بقولِهِم: "اَصرِفْها عنّا، لأنَّها تَتبَعُنا بِصياحِها!" 24فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: "ما أرسلَني الله إلاّ إلى الخِرافِ الضّالَّةِ مِنْ بَني إِسرائيلَ". 25ولكنَّ المرأةَ جاءَتْ فسَجَدَتْ لَه وقالَت: "ساعِدْني، يا سيَّدي!" 26فأجابَها: "لا يَجوزُ أنْ يُؤخذَ خُبزُ البَنينَ ويُرمى إلى الكِلابِ". 27فقالَت لَه المَرأةُ: "نَعم، يا سيَّدي! حتَّ? الكلابُ تأكُلُ مِنَ الفُتاتِ الذي يَتَساقَطُ عَنْ موائدِ أصحابِها". 28فأجابَها يَسوعُ: "ما أعظَمَ إيمانَكِ، يا اَمرأةُ! فلْيكُنْ لَكِ ما تُريدينَ". فشُفِيَت اَبنَتُها مِنْ تِلكَ السّاعةِ.


"*ليس حسنًا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب؟*" [26].لماذا نطق هكذا؟ هل كان يحتقر الأمم فيدعوهم كلابًا؟! بلا شك لا يحتقر السيّد خليقته، ولكنه قال هذا مردِّدًا ما كان يردِّده اليهود لكي يمجِّد من ظنَّهم اليهود كلابًا، معلنًا كيف صاروا أعظم إيمانًا من البنين أنفسهم. هذا ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن الأمم بإنكارهم الإيمان بالله، وصنعهم الشرور الكثيرة حتى أجاز الكثيرون أطفالهم في النار، وقدّموا بنيهم ذبائح للأصنام، فعلوا ما لا تفعله الكائنات غير العاقلة. إنه لا يقصد تمييز اليهود عن الأمم، إنّما يكشف عن فعل الخطيئة فينا، كما كشف عن أعماق قلب المرأة الكنعانيّة التي سبقت بتواضعها العجيب أبناء الملكوت. فقد قالت: "*نعم يا سيّد، والكلاب أيضًا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة أربابها*" [27]. 
يقول *القدّيس أغسطينوس: *[أنها لم تثُرْ ولا غضبت، لأجل دعوتها ككلبٍ عندما طلبت البركة وسألت الرحمة، بل قالت: "*نعم يا سيّد*". لقد دعوتني كلبًا، وبالحق أنا هكذا، فإنّني أعرف لقبي! إنك تنطق بالحق، لكن ينبغي ألا أُحرم من البركة بسبب هذا... فإن الكلاب أيضًا تأكل من الفتات الساقط من مائدة أربابها. ما أرغبه هو البركة بقدر معتدل، فإنّني لا أزحم المائدة، إنّما أبحث فقط عن الفتات. انظروا أيها الإخوة عظمة التواضع الذي أمامنا!... إذ عرفت نفسها، قال الرب في الحال: "*يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك، ليكن كما تريدين*" [28].لقد قلتِِ عن نفسكِ إنكِ "كلبًا"، لكنّني أعرفك إنكِ "إنسان"... لقد سألتي وطلبتي وقرعتي، فيُعطَى لك وتجدين ويُفتح لك. انظروا أيها الإخوة كيف صارت هذه المرأة الكنعانيّة مثالاً أو رمزًا للكنيسة؟! لقد قدّمت أمامنا عطيّة التواضع بدرجة فائقة!] ما حُرم منه اليهود أصحاب الوعود بسبب كبريائهم نالته الأمم المحرومة من المعرفة خلال التواضع. الذين ظنّوا في أنفسهم أبناء، حُرموا أنفسهم من مائدة الملكوت خلال جحودهم، والذين كانوا في شرّهم ودنسهم كالكلاب، صاروا بالحق أبناء يدخلون وليمة أبيهم السماوي.​ 
 





> انت فهمت مثل اليهود
> 10: 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه
> فأجابهم يسوع:
> 10: 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني
> ...


 

يا خيبتك... هو هذا كل الي استطعت تعمله؟ تقتطف ثلاث اعداد و تفسرها بمشيئتك؟


لنرى النص معا يا احبة

31وجاءَ اليَهودُ بِحجارَةٍ ليَرجُموه. 32فقالَ لهُم يسوعُ: «أرَيتُكُم كثيرًا مِنَ الأعمالِ الصالِحَةِ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ، فلأيِّ عمَلٍ مِنها تَرجُموني؟«
33أجابَهُ اليَهودُ: «لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«.
34فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: «أما جاءَ في شَريعتِكُم أنَّ الله قالَ: أنتُم آلهةِ؟ 35فإذا كانَ الذينَ تكلَّموا بِوَحي$ مِنَ الله يدعوهُمُ الله آلهةً، على حدِّ قَولِ الشَّريعةِ التي لا يَنقُضُها أحَدٌ، 36فكيفَ تَقولونَ لي، أنا الذي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وأرسَلَهُ إلى العالَمِ: أنتَ تجدّفُ، لأنِّي قُلتُ: أنا اَبنُ الله؟ 37إذا كُنتُ لا أعمَلُ أعمالَ أبـي، فلا تُصَدِّقوني. 38وإذا كُنتُ أعمَلُها، فصَدِّقوا هذِهِ الأعمالَ إنْ كُنتُم لا تُصَدِّقوني، حتى تَعرِفوا وتُؤمِنوا أنَّ الآبَ فِـيَّ وأنا في الآبِ«.
 


يا مرائي , كيف تقول انه لم يقول انا ابن الله وهو مكتوب في الاسطر الي بعديها؟ هل تعتقد ان القرائ المسيحي غبي لهذه الدرجة ليصدق خرافاتك و اكاذيبك و تحوليك للنصوص؟

المسيح قال اذا كنتم تقبلون انبياء الله بأن يدعوا انهم الهة فكم بالحري هو الذي قدسه الا و ارسله للعالم؟ وهو قال انه ابن الله؟
و لماذا لم تقتبس قوله انالاب فيه وهو في الاب؟

اليس هذا خداعا و مراوغة؟ اليست هذه عدم امانة من جهتك للتضليل؟ اليست هذه قمة المكر؟ فعلا لا عتب عليك, اذ الهك كان ماكرا!










> عزيزي المتكلم ليس الله :
> يوحنا 32:5 الذي يشهد لي هو اخر و انا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق
> الذي يشهد ليسوع هو آخر. آخر. آخر.


 
هو لو انت فعلا كنت تبحث عن الاجابة, كنت بحثت في المنتدى, فقد اجبنا على هذه النقطة, و بالذات رد الاخ محبة...




			
				ma7aba قال:
			
		

> الكلام اللاحق لا ينافي السابق، فمعنى قوله في يوحنا 5: 31: إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً أي لا تُقبل شرعاً، لأنها يجب أن تكون مصحوبة بشهادة شاهدين (تثنية 17: 6), ولكنه يمضي فيقول إن شهادته لنفسه شهادة حق، لأن الآب شهد له (يوحنا 5: 32 و37) وشهد له المعمدان (يوحنا 5: 33) وشهدت له معجزاته (يوحنا 5: 36) وشهدت له كتابات الأنبياء (يوحنا 5: 39),
> 
> وقوله في يوحنا 5: 31 لا ينافي قوله في يوحنا 8: 14 لأن الذي يثبت صدق إرساليته مرة لا يجب أن يثبتها بعد ذلك كلما تكلم عنها, فيحقّ له أن يطلب تصديق دعواه بمجرد إعلان ذلك


 

و بالنعمة نرد...


----------



## drpepo (10 فبراير 2006)

ربنا يرشد العقول المغلقة 
وشكرا ماى روك على سبقك في الرد وما فى توضيح بعد كلامك


----------



## islam (10 فبراير 2006)

موضوع شيق لكن لم ارى جواب على سؤال الزميل maroc حين قال 
من المتكلم الذي يقول (الذي يشهد لي هو اخر) ومن هو الآخر؟
لو كان المسيح يخبرني عن آخر فسأفهم منه ان ذلك الآخر ليس هو نفس المتكلم.
هل المتكلم يقول عن نفسه آخر؟  
لو لديكم وقت الرد فارجو عدم وضع مطولات طويلة بل فقط رد قصير.
من المتكلم؟ فلان
ومن الآخر؟ فلان
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> موضوع شيق لكن لم ارى جواب على سؤال الزميل maroc حين قال
> من المتكلم الذي يقول (الذي يشهد لي هو اخر) ومن هو الآخر؟
> لو كان المسيح يخبرني عن آخر فسأفهم منه ان ذلك الآخر ليس هو نفس المتكلم.
> هل المتكلم يقول عن نفسه آخر؟
> ...


 

راجع الرد التالي

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22899&postcount=76

و حتى اسهل الامر, في اسفل الرد ستلقى الاجابة على شكل اقتباس من رد المحبة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## islam (11 فبراير 2006)

*شكراً للزميل روك قد قرأت الرد من قبل*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ma7aba (كلامة بالزرق)


الكلام اللاحق لا ينافي السابق، فمعنى قوله في يوحنا 5: 31: إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً أي لا تُقبل شرعاً،


*من كان يقصد بالآخر؟ *


لأنها يجب أن تكون مصحوبة بشهادة شاهدين (تثنية 17: 6)


*من كان يقصد بالآخر؟*

, ولكنه يمضي فيقول إن شهادته لنفسه شهادة حق، لأن الآب شهد له (يوحنا 5: 32 و37)وشهد له المعمدان (يوحنا 5: 33)


*من هو المقصود بالآخر؟ الآب أم المعمدان؟ *


وشهدت له معجزاته (يوحنا 5: 36) وشهدت له كتابات الأنبياء (يوحنا 5: 39),


*ومن كان يقصد بالآخر؟*


وقوله في يوحنا 5: 31 لا ينافي قوله في يوحنا 8: 14 لأن الذي يثبت صدق إرساليته مرة لا يجب أن يثبتها بعد ذلك كلما تكلم عنها, فيحقّ له أن يطلب تصديق دعواه بمجرد إعلان ذلك


*ومن كان يقصد بالآخر؟ (32:5 الذي يشهد لي هو اخر )*

*من المتكلم؟ الناسوت ام الاقنوم الثاني؟*
*من الآخر؟ الآب ام الروح القدس؟*
*هل المتكلم واآخر واحد؟*
*شكراً*


----------



## Michael (11 فبراير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> ..
> 
> و سلام على من اتبع الهدى



ثانى نحذير لك فى اقل من ساعة

ممنوع القاء هذا النوع من السلام

لو حمار كان فهم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## drpepo (11 فبراير 2006)

صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> في الحقيقة أنت أجبت .. و لكني أريد منك أن توضحها بنفسك .. إن لم تقدر هل تريد أن أشرح ما تقصده حسب فهمي ؟!!.


حبيبى اعتقد انك تقصد ان الله خلق ىالسيد المسيح الذى نعتبره الها ونعبده وهنا جاءئ سؤالك فاسمح لى بتوضيح شئ وهو ان السيد المسيح ليس انسانا مخلوقا بل الها اتخذ لنفسه جسدا وحل بيننا ورايناه 


ياليت تشرح إجابتك فقط .. لا أطلب أكثر من هذا .. فهذا كلامك و هذه إجابتك ..


			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> أما عن قولك بأن ولادة المسيح عليه السلام طبيعية . اسمح لي .. فلم تكن طبيعية بل معجزة من الله .. الولادة الطبيعية تكون بين رجل و امرأة .. و في حالة المسيح عليه السلام فهو مولود من امرأة فقط هي مريم العذراء عليها السلام ..
> الأمر الآخر .. هي ليست الحالة الفريدة الوحيدة يا دكتور .. فماذا عن آدم ؟ وجد بلا أب و لا أم ...


عفوا لم اقل طبيعية بل قول ان كل الولادات طبيعية ما عدا السيد المسيح وشكرا لك باعترافك بان ولادة السيد المسيح لم تكن عادية 
ام عن آدم وحواء وانهما كان كذلك فا اخى الفاضل صلاح الدين عذرا لم تكن كذلك لأن آدم كان لابد أن يأتى بلا اب وام لأنه اول من وجد في هذه الخليقة والا اين الاب والام الجاهزان الذي سيأتى منهما آدم كان لابد ان يخلق آدم بدون ام واب لأنه اول الخليقة كلها واول جنس بشرى والا اسمح لى هل من الممكن ان يكون آدم اب بشرى بالتاكيد لا 
ام عن السيد المسيح فهناك اختلاف لماذا لأن في مثل هذه الحالات التى بدون اب هناك اعجاز لماذا اذن السيد المسيح بالذات الذى ولد بهذه الطريقة ستقول لأنه نبى او رسول من عند الله اذن لماذا هذا الرسول بالذت او هذا النبى بالذات موسى وداود وسليمان وهم انبياء عظام مثل بافة الانبياء لم يولدوا بهذه الطريقة لماذا اذن سيدى الفاضل ؟ 



			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> إذا كان شابهنا في الجسد حسب كلامك .. فالمفروض يأخذ الصفات البشرية حسب زعمكم كالأكل و الشرب و الرضاعة حتى الخطيئة فهي حسب قولكم موروثة.. ألا تتفق معي ؟...


عفوا لا اتقف معك لهذه الاسباب 
1- الله قدوس كيف يكون خاطئ 
2- ان كان السيد المسيح مخطئ اين الخطية التى ارتكبها وهو المعصوم من الخطأ حتى بشهادة القرآن نفسه 
3- لو كان السيد المسيح وارث الخطية ما كان يستطيع ان يتم الفداء لأنه كيف ينوب شخص عن البشرية رجل خاطئ مثلهم 




			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> أما عن دليلك على التجسد .. فهو مرة أخرى مردود عليك .. لنفس السبب الذي رددت عليك فيه سابقا :
> <FONT face=Arial size=3>
> 
> دليلك الذي تقول فيه :
> ...


اولا اخى الفاضل 
جملة " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب " دلالة واضحة ليست محتاجة الى تفسير الى ان ان من راى المسيح قد راى الله لأنه الله فعلا 
ثانيا اخى بالنسبة لقولك انك ممكن تقول " انا واخى ماى روك واحد " فعفوا لوقرأت انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 
اذن هنا فصل بين بنوتنا للأب وبنوة الآب له 
وهناك الكثير من الآيات الاخرى التى تدل على اختلاف البنوة من السيد المسيح للآب وبين بنوتنا نحن للآب 


			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> أنا قولك :
> 
> 
> يا دكتور بيبو .. أنت تتكلم عن إله .. لا يجوز أن نطلق عليه بمثل كلامك .. ليس بشرا عاديا لنقول أصله و فصله .. و ليس لأحد أساسا أن يتكلم عنه ما أصلك ..
> و لو مشيت حسب طريقتك .. لماذا لم يكن له أب ليكون أصله بعيدا عن الشبهات - كما زعم بذلك اليهود و الملاحدة و غيرهم - أليس هكذا يكون أصله واضحا يا دكتور ؟!!..


هناك اختلاف بين انك تجد انسانا ليس له اصل وبين انسانا عارف اصله 
فالسيد المسيح ابن السيدة العذراء 
اما عن لو جاء السيد المسيح هكذا كما تقول سيكون هناك احتمالين 
اولا ان ترفض رسالته نهائيا من قبل الناس 
ثانيا ان الجميع يؤمن به ولن يصلب لأنه من ذلك الذي يستطيع ان يمسك ربه وان يصلبه هتبقى الحكاية صعبة والفداء مستحيل وهذا هو الهدف الذي جاء من اجله السيد المسيح الفداء ان يفدينا على الصليب 

باقي الإجابات كفاني إجابتها أخي الكريم maroc ..




			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> فأرد و أقول .. اقرأ أيضا في سفر الخروج 1:7
> *فقال الرب لموسى انظر انا جعلتك الها لفرعون و هرون اخوك يكون نبيك *
> 
> فهل يكون هنا أيضا موسى عليه السلام إلها ؟!!



بالطبع لا ولكن المعنى واضح بالنسبة للسيد المسيح والدليل على ذلك ان اليهود كانوا يريدون ان يمسكوه لأنه كان يعادل نفسه لله ولو قرأت في الكتاب المقدس لوجدت انهم كثيرا ما كانوا يريدون ان يمسكوه لأنه يقول ان الله ابوه 
وعند المحاكمة وسالهم ريس الكهنة هل انت ابن الله وقال انت تقول شق ردائه اذن المعنى كان واصل ومفهوم انه يقصد انه هو الله وليس كما آتيت حضرتك بالآية السابقة الموجودة في سفر الخروج 


			
				صلاح الدين قال:
			
		

> بقيت لي أسئلة لم تجب عليها يا دكتور .. منها :
> *ورد في إنجيل يوحنا [ 5 : 37 ]*
> *والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولاأبصرتم هيئته*
> 
> ...


" الآب لم يره أحد قط " ما المشكلة 
الله من كثرة رآفته جعلنا نراه في صورة ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح 
لا احد ان يقدر ان يرى الله ويحيا لا احد يقدر ان يرى الله في بهاءه ومجده وعظمتة وقدرته والدليل على ذلك اقرا مثالا بسيطا في سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الأول على لسان يوحنا الحبيب *17 *فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، اذن الله لا يقدر ان يراه احد 
اذن ما الذى حدث الذى حدث ان الله تجسد واعطانا نعمة ان نراه باعيننا 
اتمنى ان الاجابة تكون وافية


----------



## maarttina (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> عزيزي هذا ليس صحيح. كما ذكر الاخوة بشهادات من كتابك ومن تفاسيركم الله اتخذ جسد ونفس وروح وعقل مخلوقة كلها ولم نركم رددتم او انكرتم اقوال المفسرين.


انا في الاب والاب في
من رئاني فقد رائي الاب
السيد المسيح هو الاله المتجسد وليس الانسان المتأله


----------



## maarttina (11 فبراير 2006)

الذي مات علي الصليب هو الجسد فبكل بساطه الروح ده ليست شئ مادي ليموت


----------



## islam (11 فبراير 2006)

لماذا لغيت مداخلتي؟
هل الاستشهاد بكلام مفسريكم اصبح تفسيري الشخصي؟

drpepo يا عزيزي ركز معاي شوية الذي مات على الصليب مخوق مخلوق مخلوق.
ولن اعيد كلام من سبقني لكن هذه الامور اصبح المسلم يعلمها اكثر منكم! وهذا أمر غريب.

لو سمحت قل أي شيء في كلامي التالي خاطئ او مخالف لقول علمائك

1- الجسد مخلوق : لا تحتاج الى كلام
2- نفس البشرية : مخلوقة
3- الروح البشرية : مخلوقة. وهي التي فارقت اجسد على الصليب
4 - العقل البشري : مخلوق وبه كان يتقدم في الحكمة والمعرفة.

كل هذه النقاط الاربع موجودة في كتبك يا عزيزي. فإما تثبت ان كلامي السابق خطأ او إقبل ان
الله خلق انسان كامل وهذا المخوق المخلوق المخلوق هو الذي مات على الصليب.

فلماذا تقولون ان الله بذل ابنه الوحيد على الصليب؟ 
هل يعجز الله ان يخلق ناسوتاً آخر مثل ناسوت المسيح؟ بالطع يستطيع.
إذاً الذي مات على الصليب ليس هو ابن الله الوحيد.

رد بالدليل بدل الحذف.


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

بس منك انت و هو, شو هذا المستوى الواطي في الحوار؟

شو مشرف سابق شو بطيخة قرعة... خليكم مؤدبين و ظمن محور الموضوع

الان نأتي الى رد الاخ اسلام

اولا سؤالك بعيد عن الموضوع, فالموضوع هذا طرح و نقش و انتهى, فلا ارى سببا لتشتيتك للموضوع الاصلي وهو من الذي صلب على الصليب, فلا ارى حكمة في ادراج موضوع الشهادة في وسط نقاشنا هذا...







			
				islam قال:
			
		

> الكلام اللاحق لا ينافي السابق، فمعنى قوله في يوحنا 5: 31: إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً أي لا تُقبل شرعاً،
> 
> 
> *من كان يقصد بالآخر؟ *


 

ملاحظة: عزيزي اسلام, ان قرأة ما تقتبسه شئ مهم, اذ لا تستطيع التعليق أو السؤال على شئ لم تقرأه, فأقتباسك لا يحتوي اي صلة لسؤالك, اذ الاخ محبة يتكلم على الشهادة و شرعيتها في الكتاب المقدس, و لا هناك ذكر في النص لشهادة الاخر بحسب الاقتباس, فلا ارى عن ماذا تسأل... من كان يقصد بالاخر؟ مش تقرأ الاقتباس الاول يا عزيزي







> لأنها يجب أن تكون مصحوبة بشهادة شاهدين (تثنية 17: 6)
> 
> 
> *من كان يقصد بالآخر؟*


 
الشئ نفسه للملاحظة الموجودة اعلاه





> , ولكنه يمضي فيقول إن شهادته لنفسه شهادة حق، لأن الآب شهد له (يوحنا 5: 32 و37)وشهد له المعمدان (يوحنا 5: 33)
> 
> 
> *من هو المقصود بالآخر؟ الآب أم المعمدان؟ *


 

لا اله الا المسيح... فين موجود بالاقتباس الي حضرتك اقتبسته الاخر؟ و لماذا تسأل عن جواب موجود في اقتباسك, اذ الاقتباس يقول شهد له المعمدان و بالشاهد ايضا

ملاحظة: اخي العزيز, بكل احترام و محبة, المسألة هي ليست فقط مسألة أسأل و الغير يجيب, و المسألة ليست مسألة ارد ردود كثيرة معناها ان الموضوع باطل... السؤال يجب ان يكون لحكمة و لهدف... فأستغرب ان تسأل سؤال ليس له علاقة بالاقتباس و تسأل سؤال اخر اجالته في الاقتباس

 





> وشهدت له معجزاته (يوحنا 5: 36) وشهدت له كتابات الأنبياء (يوحنا 5: 39),
> 
> 
> *ومن كان يقصد بالآخر؟*


 

يا ريت لو تراجع ملاحظاتي الاثنين الموجودة اعلاه

وقوله في يوحنا 5: 31 لا ينافي قوله في يوحنا 8: 14 لأن الذي يثبت صدق إرساليته مرة لا يجب أن يثبتها بعد ذلك كلما تكلم عنها, فيحقّ له أن يطلب تصديق دعواه بمجرد إعلان ذلك


*



ومن كان يقصد بالآخر؟ (32:5 الذي يشهد لي هو اخر )

من المتكلم؟ الناسوت ام الاقنوم الثاني؟
من الآخر؟ الآب ام الروح القدس؟
هل المتكلم واآخر واحد؟
شكراً

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الناسوت لا يحتاج لشهادة, اذ هو ناسوت و الكل يعرف هذا, الشهادة للاهوت و عمله و تجسده
الاخر هو شهادة يوحنا المعمدان, و شهادة المعجزات و الانبياء بحسب العهد القديم, فهو لم يقبل شهادة نفسه اي الله اذ هو الله, ليس لبطلانها بل تطبيقا لشريعة الشهادة التي تحتاج شهود, اذ لا تستطيع ان تكون شاهد لنفسك بالرغم من ان شهادة الله كافية و وافية, لكن الله ليس عاجز الى هذه الدرجة التي تكون شهادته بنفسه فقط, بل بشهود كثيرة



الان و بعد ما ردينا على اسئلتك, يا ريت تبقى في صلب الموضوع الا وهو من الذي صلب , و يا ريت تراج المشاركات التي تفوق سبعين الاولى لكي ترى ما سئل و ما رد عليه


سلام و نعمة
سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> لماذا لغيت مداخلتي؟
> هل الاستشهاد بكلام مفسريكم اصبح تفسيري الشخصي؟
> 
> drpepo يا عزيزي ركز معاي شوية الذي مات على الصليب مخوق مخلوق مخلوق..


 
لا احد ينفي هذا الشئ, لكن اللاهوت كان في هذا الجسد, اذ هو ليس اي جسد, فلاهوت الله الذي فيه هو الي عمل من اجل القيامة و بسبب القدرة الالهية الفائقة التي جعلت من هذا الجسد الضعيف, كفارة للجميع




> ولن اعيد كلام من سبقني لكن هذه الامور اصبح المسلم يعلمها اكثر منكم! وهذا أمر غريب.


 
اطلب منك بكل محبة ان تترك هذا الاسلوب, فهو ليس مرحب به بالمرة






> لو سمحت قل أي شيء في كلامي التالي خاطئ او مخالف لقول علمائك
> 
> 1- الجسد مخلوق : لا تحتاج الى كلام
> 2- نفس البشرية : مخلوقة
> ...


 

لماذا اراك تردد الروح البشرية دون الروح الالهية التي في الجسد؟ لماذا لم تذكر ان هذا الجسد كان فيه روح الله ايضا؟ اليس بسبب انك تعرف جيدا ان هذا سينفي كل زعمك و قولك بأنه ليس اله؟




> فلماذا تقولون ان الله بذل ابنه الوحيد على الصليب؟


 
نحن لا نقول, الكتاب المقدس الموحي به من الله, اذ الله الذي قال انه بذل نفسه من اجلنا




> هل يعجز الله ان يخلق ناسوتاً آخر مثل ناسوت المسيح؟ بالطع يستطيع.


 
بالطبع يستطيع, لكن الله ليس مخلوق عشوائي يقوم بأعمل لكي يري الناس ان يستطيع ان يفعل هذا و ذلك, الله يعمل كل شئ بحسب حكمة و قصد, فتجسده ليس كان لكي يريك انه يستطيع التجسد, بل لاجل الكفارة





> إذاً الذي مات على الصليب ليس هو ابن الله الوحيد.


 

ليس من حقك ان تفسر النصوص بحسب مزاجك, مرة ثانية تعيد الحالة نفسها يحذف ردك


سلام و نعمة


----------



## drpepo (12 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> لماذا لغيت مداخلتي؟
> هل الاستشهاد بكلام مفسريكم اصبح تفسيري الشخصي؟
> 
> drpepo يا عزيزي ركز معاي شوية الذي مات على الصليب مخوق مخلوق مخلوق.
> ...


من قال لك ان السيد المسيح مخلوق هل لك انت تاتينى بالدليل على هذا 


			
				islam قال:
			
		

> لو سمحت قل أي شيء في كلامي التالي خاطئ او مخالف لقول علمائك
> 
> 1- الجسد مخلوق : لا تحتاج الى كلام
> 2- نفس البشرية : مخلوقة
> ...


اين هذه الكتب ممكن تقولى 
وهناكط فرق بين الناسوت واللاهوت لا تخلط بين الاثنين 


			
				islam قال:
			
		

> فلماذا تقولون ان الله بذل ابنه الوحيد على الصليب؟
> هل يعجز الله ان يخلق ناسوتاً آخر مثل ناسوت المسيح؟ بالطع يستطيع.
> إذاً الذي مات على الصليب ليس هو ابن الله الوحيد.
> 
> رد بالدليل بدل الحذف.


ولماذا يخلق الله ناسوتا آخر 
انت فاهم اللى بتكتبه ولا بتعارض وخلاص


----------



## islam (13 فبراير 2006)

حذف من قبل ماي روك, لتغليطه لمشاركة الاخ المحبة و التفسير الشخصي للكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2006)

لا يحق لك تغليط الاخ محبة بتفسير من عندك, حذاري من تكرار الحالة


----------



## islam (13 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك حتى اذا فسرتم الشاهد بالمعمدان. يبقى عدد آخر :
5: 37 و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته
*تفسير الكتاب المقدس* : (لقد شهد له الآب نفسه علي فم الأنبياء كما ورد في العهد القديم وانتهى بشهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان.* وأخيرا شهد له الآب بصوته من السماء يوم عماده*)

*السؤال بسيط: الآب شهد لمن؟ من المتكلم في النص" الآب؟ ام الابن اللاهوتي (عقل الله) ام الابن الناسوتي (بعقله الذي يتقدم في الحكمة)؟*

ولم ترد بعد:
هل ذلك الجسد كان حياً بروح الله؟ ام بروح الناسوت؟
بدون موت, الفداء باطل وقد مات الجسد رغم بقاء الروح القدس فيه ولم يفارقه طرفة عين.
لو كان الجسد حي بالروح القدس لما مات ثلاثة ايام رغم بقاء الروح القدس فيه؟

تحية قبل الحذف.


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> الزميل روك حتى اذا فسرتم الشاهد بالمعمدان. يبقى عدد آخر :
> 5: 37 و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته
> *تفسير الكتاب المقدس* : (لقد شهد له الآب نفسه علي فم الأنبياء كما ورد في العهد القديم وانتهى بشهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان.* وأخيرا شهد له الآب بصوته من السماء يوم عماده*)
> 
> ...


 
الاب شهد للابن
المتكلم هو الابن (كامة الله) الذي يتكلم عن شهادة الاب المتمثلة في الانبياء والكتاب المقدس




> هل ذلك الجسد كان حياً بروح الله؟ ام بروح الناسوت؟


 
حياً بكلمة الله



> بدون موت, الفداء باطل وقد مات الجسد رغم بقاء الروح القدس فيه ولم يفارقه طرفة عين.
> لو كان الجسد حي بالروح القدس لما مات ثلاثة ايام رغم بقاء الروح القدس فيه؟


 
موت الجسد وبقائه على هذه الحالة لمدة ثلاثة ايام لا يعني ضعف الروح القدس على احيائه, بل هو ضمن خطة الله و بحسب علم المسيح مقبلا الذي قال انه يهدم و يبني الهيكل في ثلاث ايام

فالجسد قام حيا بروح الله و ليس بالروح البشرية بعد ثلاثة ايام, فلماذا لم تفكر في ذلك من قبل؟




> تحية قبل الحذف


 
اترك هذا الاسلوب الجاف رجاءا


----------



## islam (14 فبراير 2006)

> الاب شهد للابن
> المتكلم هو الابن (كامة الله) الذي يتكلم عن شهادة الاب المتمثلة في الانبياء والكتاب المقدس


 
سيدي, لو كان المتكلم هو الابن اللاهوتي عقل الله فكيف يقول التفسير ( وأخيرا شهد له الآب) الله شهد لعقله؟
ولو كان المتكلم هو الابن الناسوتي بعقله الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة. إذاً الخالق يشهد لمخلوق (وأخيرا شهد له الآب) 



> موت الجسد وبقائه على هذه الحالة لمدة ثلاثة ايام لا يعني ضعف الروح القدس على احيائه, بل هو ضمن خطة الله و بحسب علم المسيح مقبلا الذي قال انه يهدم و يبني الهيكل في ثلاث ايام
> فالجسد قام حيا بروح الله و ليس بالروح البشرية بعد ثلاثة ايام, فلماذا لم تفكر في ذلك من قبل؟


 
فكرتُ في ذلك. انت ذكرت المغزى من الواقعة. والواقعة ان الجسد لم يكن حياً بالروح القدس طيلة ثلاثة ايام رغم حلول الروح القدس فيه. ولم تعد اليه الحياة إلا بعد رجوع الروح الناسوتية اليه بقدرة الله. 
فلو قلت ان الجسد كان يحيى بالروح القدس لبطل الفداء لأنك ستنفي حدوث الموت.

تحياتي.


----------



## drpepo (14 فبراير 2006)

حبيبى الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد ولا يمكن تجزتهم


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> سيدي, لو كان المتكلم هو الابن اللاهوتي عقل الله فكيف يقول التفسير ( وأخيرا شهد له الآب) الله شهد لعقله؟
> ولو كان المتكلم هو الابن الناسوتي بعقله الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة. إذاً الخالق يشهد لمخلوق (وأخيرا شهد له الآب)


 
نحن بصدد التكلم و تفسير يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس, فلماذا القفز الى شهادة الاب للابن في نهر الاردن؟

المسيح شهد لنفسه بأن شهادته حق في يوحنا 8


13فقالَ لَه الفَريسيُّونَ: «أنتَ تَشهدُ لنَفسِكَ، فشَهادَتُكَ باطِلَةِ«. 14فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: «نعم، أنا أشهَدُ لِنَفْسي، ولكنَّ شَهادَتي صَحيحَةِ، لأنِّي أعرِفُ مِنْ أينَ جِئتُ وإلى أينَ أذهَبُ. أمَّا أنتُم، فلا تَعرِفونَ مِنْ أينَ جِئتُ ولا إلى أينَ أذهَبُ. 15أنتُمْ تَحكُمونَ بِمقايـيسِ البشَرِ، وأنا لا أحكُمُ على أحدٍ. 16وإذا حكمتُ، فحُكمي صَحيحٌ لأنِّي لا أحكُمُ وَحدي، بل أنا والآبُ الذي أرسَلَني. 17وفي شريعتِكُم أنَّ شهادَةَ شاهدَينِ صَحيحةِ: 18فأنا أشهَدُ لِنَفسي، والآبُ الذي أرسَلَني يَشهَدُ لي«.






> فكرتُ في ذلك. انت ذكرت المغزى من الواقعة. والواقعة ان الجسد لم يكن حياً بالروح القدس طيلة ثلاثة ايام رغم حلول الروح القدس فيه. ولم تعد اليه الحياة إلا بعد رجوع الروح الناسوتية اليه بقدرة الله.


 
هات دليلك على ان الجسد ارجعت له الحياة بعد رجوع الروح الناسوتية له


سلام و نعمة


----------

